#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Выхожу из ДО

## Dorje Dugarov

Я покидаю ДО и другие буддийские организации поскольку моя деятельность на данном этапе идет в противоречии с буддийскими общинами.

Многие знают (из моих интервью газетам, из моих выступлений на Радио Свобода и других медиа ресурсах) что я активно занимаюсь политической деятельностью и стою в опозиции действующему анти-демократическому режиму в стране.
Поэтому считаю, что я не имею права подставлять под удар буддийскую сангху. Это осознаный шаг, продиктованный моим внутренним видинием, моими принципами.

Это не означает, что не буду заниматься Дхармой.
Я не буду формально состоять ни в одной из Общин и как можно больше ограничу свои контакты с практикующими в общинах, дабы не привлекать к ним внимание силовых структур которые с недавних пор оказывают не шуточное давление на мою организацию, моих стороников и т.д.
Эти меры носят временный характер, до более демократических времен в стране.

Всегда Ваш,
Доржо

----------


## PampKin Head

Флаг в руки и барабан на шею, Буковский ты наш...

P.s. Антинародный режим не дает получать наставления\практиковать Дхарму?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

антинародный режим уничтожает мой народ

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Более подробно можно узнать здесь

http://gazeta.gzt.ru/politics/2006/04/10/220113.html

www.buryat-mongolia.info

www.buryatia.org

http://community.livejournal.com/erkhe

http://dugarov.livejournal.com/

http://gazeta.gzt.ru/politics/2006/04/13/221125.html

http://gazeta.gzt.ru/politics/2006/02/12/214444.html

http://gazeta.gzt.ru/politics/2006/04/05/214334.html

----------


## Борис

Либералы уничтожат быстрее.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Борис... при всём моём уважении...
Лучше пробегись по ссылкам, войди в суть дела, а потом ехидничай.

Не от хорошей жизни я этим занимаюсь... допекло, дальше некуда.

Есть такая история про немецкого социалиста:

Когда они (нацисты) пришли за евреями я молчал.
Когда они пришли за не немцами (славянами) я молчал.
Когда они пришли за коммунистами я молчал.
*Когда они пришли за мной - некому было заступиться за меня !*

----------


## Neroli

> Есть такая история про немецкого социалиста:
> 
> Когда они (нацисты) пришли за евреями я молчал.
> Когда они пришли за не немцами (славянами) я молчал.
> Когда они пришли за коммунистами я молчал.
> *Когда они пришли за мной - некому было заступиться за меня !*


*История про немецкого социалиста - 2*

Когда они (нацисты) пришли за евреями, я заступился за евреев.
Когда они пришли за не немцами (славянами) уже некому было за них заступиться.

----------


## Борис

Дордже, ты странных союзников выбрал. Только потому, что те вопят громче в поддержку кого угодно, лишь бы этот "кто угодно", подчас сам того не ведая, помогал им черное дело делать ...

Нынешний режим и каспаровы-новодворские... Не такие уж они и разные - милые бранятся - только тешатся.

Карабах... Сумгаит... Фергана... Чечня... Грузия... Еще в конце 80-х, даже еще не в 90-х... Кому-то и тогда было мало, и сейчас. Провокаторы-"правозащитники" баламутят людей, потом кончается все очень плохо. И теперь на те же грабли...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Антинародный режим" и либералы - две крайности.

Если уж буддистам России позиционировать себя на полях идеологии и политики, то Евразийский Флаг в руки! Мы - Буддисты Евразии!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Я покидаю ДО


Представил себе Далай-ламу, который сказал: "Товарищи! Революция и тибетский народ в опасности! Выхожу я из Сангхи, т.к. нахрен мне ваша Третья Драгоценность — Сангха, когда нужно защищать тибетский народ?" А то так вдруг окажется, что и меня некому будет защитить?
Мдя... Дорджо, а что ты практиковал-то до этого, не подскажешь?

----------


## Skyku

> антинародный режим уничтожает мой народ


Тенденция такова что к 2075 россиян будет около 50 миллионов.
Так что россияне уничтожают прежде всего самих себя. Ну и что закономерно всех кто под руку попадется.
Безволие и апатия российского народа порождает пренебрежение и к другим.

Трудный путь избрали Вы, Дордже. Но у активной лягушки в сметане шансы есть.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Выхожу я из Сангхи, т.к. нахрен мне ваша Третья Драгоценность — Сангха, когда нужно защищать тибетский народ?


Читай внимательнее.
Я покидаю формальную организацию. Что бы она не попала под удар.
Это акт защиты сангхи.

Тебя бы в мою ситуацию... скуксишся сразу... когда тебя на допрос потащат в прокуратуру или в шестой отдел по борьбе с терроризмом.

За тобою наружнее наблюдение устанавливают?
Твои телефоны прослушивают? Твоих друзей ночью на допрос в фсб незаконно доставляют?
На тебя снайперы прицел направляют, когда ты проводишь мирные пикеты и митинги?

Ты не был в моей ситуации поэтому будь добр молчи.

Один Skyku понял что тут твориться... только он проявил истино буддийское понимание.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И ещё... надо уважать выбор каждого.
Если вы не научились проявлять понимание и уважение к мнению и поступкам других, которые кстати продиктованны альтруизмом... то какие вы буддисты. Чему вы тут научились? Вы для меня не буддисты.
Флудите лишь... интернет трафик прожигаете.

Покидаю БФ... досвидания.
Администратора сайта прошу вообще удалить все мои сообщения на этом форуме и мой аккаунт.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Один Skyku понял что тут твориться... только он проявил истино буддийское понимание.


Доржо, я прекрасно Вас понимаю, но просто не думаю, что либералы-западники способны исправить ситуацию. Усугубить способны... Одно дело - консолидированные действия на основе максимально широкой коалиции, а совсем другое - односторонние акции под радикально-прозападными лозунгами... Разве западники когда-либо поддерживали традиционные ценности? Никогда. А ведь буддийские ценности Вашей культуры традиционалистичны.

И что понял Skyku? То, что россияне быдло? То, что Иван - дурак?
Большого ума для этих избитых лозунгов не надо...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если уж буддистам России позиционировать себя на полях идеологии и политики, то Евразийский Флаг в руки! Мы - Буддисты Евразии!


Неправда. Мы буддисты Руси. Мы принадлежим к русской культуре, хотя и приобщаемся к Дхарме, пришедшей с Востока. Что такое "Евразия", я не знаю. Можете, конечно, эмигрировать в виртуальную Ордусь, но и там от родной культуры и истории никуда не денетесь.

Я уважаю право бурятского народа на самоопределение. Не знаю, могу ли однозначно сказать, что поддерживаю Доржо, - не так уж хорошо разбираюсь в тамошней ситуации. Но со стороны федеральных властей будет верхом идиотизма создать очередной очаг напряжённости. Ну не хотят народы и культуры сливаться в евразийском экстазе. Ну оставили бы в покое Бурятию...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

У меня нет претензий к вам и я не считаю россиян быдлом.

Но совершенно идиотсое сообщение Бхусуку который совершенно ни в чем е разобрался заставляет меня покинуть БФ.

Ситуация Далай Ламы такова, что только будучи в Сангхе он может помочь тибетскому народу, а моя ситуация такова, что защищая бурятский народ, его права на сохранение культуры, автономии, языка... я не должен подставлять буддийскую сангху... следовательно я обязан покинуть формальную организацию что бы у неё не было проблем из за моей политической деятельности... до лучших времен.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Спасибо кстати Саше Демченко с этого форума который приехал аж из Киева и поддерживает нас здесь в нашей борьбе, делится опытом того как они победили тиранию в Украине. И Диме Кармапенко и Skuku и остальным украинским братьям за оказанную помощь бурятскому народу.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Неправда. Мы буддисты Руси. Мы принадлежим к русской культуре, хотя и приобщаемся к Дхарме, пришедшей с Востока. Что такое "Евразия", я не знаю. Можете, конечно, эмигрировать в виртуальную Ордусь, но и там от родной культуры и истории никуда не денетесь.


Не хватало ещё Евразию Азиопой обозвать...
А русскую культуру и историю я никогда не отрицал и не поносил.
Она является составной частью евразийской истории и культуры (как и высокая европейская культура).




> Я уважаю право бурятского народа на самоопределение. Не знаю, могу ли однозначно сказать, что поддерживаю Доржо, - не так уж хорошо разбираюсь в тамошней ситуации. Но со стороны федеральных властей будет верхом идиотизма создать очередной очаг напряжённости. Ну не хотят народы и культуры сливаться в евразийском экстазе. Ну оставили бы в покое Бурятию...


Чтоб не создавать "очагов напряжённости" не следует заниматься ни великоросским шовинизмом, ни оголтелым либерализмом. Российская Империя (как и Советский Союз) испокон веков де-факто была евразийской державой, а потому и сосуществовали мирно многочисленные народы и этносы...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ребята... не надо только политических дискуссий

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мирное-то мирное, но каково было качество этого сосуществования... Перечитайте Короленко, "Сон Макара".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мирное-то мирное, но каково было качество этого сосуществования... Перечитайте Короленко, "Сон Макара".


Разное, конечно, было...
Но коренные народы никто не уничтожал (как в Штатах), а при советской власти всемерно способствовали возрождению малых народов...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Читай внимательнее.
> Я покидаю формальную организацию. Что бы она не попала под удар.
> Это акт защиты сангхи.


Этого НЕ было написано в Вашем посте. Жалею, что стал источником Вашего раздражения. Не хотел.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я покидаю ДО и другие буддийские организации


Читать надо чуть внимательнее.
Ладно, проехали... прощаю вам ваши слова.
Тоже извини если резко в твой адрес высказался.

----------


## Skyku

> Ребята... не надо только политических дискуссий


Думаю их не будет, даже если бы модераторы не пресекали.

Не имеют они смысла, когда одна сторона - активна, и ищет возможности что-то сделать, а другая - "да все равно ничего не получится, да все бесполезно."
Утрировано у живых с мертвыми какие могут дискуссии? 

Примерно такой же результат будет у того кто ищет избавления от неведения, и у того - кто НЕ ищет.




> Мирное-то мирное, но каково было качество этого сосуществования...


О СССР догадываюсь речь...
Хэх, редко встретишь россиянина который знает о качестве этого "союза"...
И еще меньше тех кто хочет узнать.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ЖЖ Саши Демченко
http://molokovoz.livejournal.com/

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> О СССР догадываюсь речь...
> Хэх, редко встретишь россиянина который знает о качестве этого "союза"...
> И еще меньше тех кто хочет узнать.


Надо спокойно относиться к своей истории и не впадать в крайности отрицания и утверждения.

----------


## Банзай

Понимаю, Доржо.
В добрый путь, держись прямо.

----------


## Банзай

Только пожалуйста, в этот трудный час различай друзей и пустых провокаторов, обучающих борьбе и сепаратизму.
Старый друг лучше новых двух.
Россия и росияне не нуждаются в разжевывании термина "евразийство".
И верится мне, что этот термин не залежится на пыльных полках.
Будут времена, потидим еще на БээФе, дай срок.
А дураков, Доржо, власть придержащих, везде хватает.
Не стоит по дуракам судить о Родине.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да, главное "в своём монастыре" не конфликтовать и чужие уставы не принимать...

----------


## Skyku

> Не стоит по дуракам судить о Родине.


Родина только у Дордже - НЕ Россия. Как и у меня. Как и у сепаратиста Далай-Ламы не Китай - Родина.

А в остальном, где-то так, Банзай.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

P.s. общаясь с россиянами на эти темы, мне ясно, почему среднестатистический американец такой же "глухой" к другим, третьесортным народам (Жириновский: украинцы - это славяне третьего сорта).
Сильному, могущественному народу незачем понимать маленького и слабого. И китаец тибетца тоже не слышит.

Таково проявление омрачений. Названий у них много: Имперское мышление, великросские воззрения, ..., ...,

суть - одна. Я сильный, а ты слабый. Значит я правее, а ты помалкивай.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Абсолютная Родина - Дхарма Будды.

Мирская Родина - там, где мы родились (и желательно, чтоб Дхарма там не бедствовала). В России за последние триста лет разное было, но Дхарма Будды живёт!

----------


## Банзай

Ну да .. даешь нэзадэжную Кубань свободному запорожскому казачеству!
Мы нация! Мы великая держава! Даешь Украину в границах 1220 года!

Скай, не стоит путать нации и субэтносы, тягу к независиости с политическим метеоризмом. У людей и наций нет сорта, стоитпросто помнить историю, ничего более и к мыльному пузырю относиться соответственно.

Как на молнию, как на пузыри на воде стоит смотреть на политические околообразования с дергунчиками и клоунами, мнящими кресло и портфель безусловными достоинствами, иванами родства не помнящими, лижущими американский сапог в ожидании подачки, ВТО, НАТО, кредитов.
И не надо путать тягу к кредитам и предоставление аэродромов под стратегические цели с неким движением за независимость.
Непонятно, правда, от кого ..

Свободу попугаям!

----------


## Skyku

> .
> Скай, не стоит путать нации и субэтносы ...
> иванами родства не помнящими, лижущими американский сапог в ожидании подачки, ВТО, НАТО, кредитов...
> Свободу попугаям!


Ну я особо не сомневался в такой оценке  :Smilie: 

Поэтому то мне очень близка и понятна позиция что Далай-Ламы, что Доржо.

Первые уроки - кто попугай, а кто человек я получил в старших классах. На Севере жил, в Тикси. И отношение русских к якутам меня весьма удивило. Ладно насмешки, но откель презрение то у такого широкого душой русского?

Потом понял, да нет ее, никакой широкой и щедрой души, ни у янки, ни у русского. Встречается она только у отдельных представителей, которые умеют задумываться, и откладывать в сторону сформирванное пропагандой эго.

----------


## Кусенька

> Я покидаю ДО и другие буддийские организации поскольку моя деятельность на данном этапе идет в противоречии с буддийскими общинами.
> 
> Это не означает, что не буду заниматься Дхармой.
> Я не буду формально состоять ни в одной из Общин и как можно больше ограничу свои контакты с практикующими в общинах, дабы не привлекать к ним внимание силовых структур которые с недавних пор оказывают не шуточное давление на мою организацию, моих стороников и т.д.
> Эти меры носят временный характер, до более демократических времен в стране.


Уважаемый Dorje!
Сложный путь Вы выбрали, но, судя по всему, правильный. Мне кажется, намного легше практиковать, когда совесть чиста. Я ОСОБЕННО хорошо это в Китае поняла. Удачи!!!

----------


## Skyku

А прикольно то, что про-российская и анти-американская истерия равно распространена и у практикующих Дхарму, и у православных христиан. Забавно что отличий нет.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> да нет ее, никакой широкой и щедрой души, ни у янки, ни у русского. Встречается она только у отдельных представителей, которые умеют задумываться, и откладывать в сторону сформирванное пропагандой эго.


Только вот не надо с украинской колокольни сравнивать безродных янки с русским народом (россиянами)!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А прикольно то, что про-российская и анти-американская истерия равно распространена и у практикующих Дхарму, и у православных христиан. Забавно что отличий нет.


А здесь ни у кого нет ни фобий, ни истерий.
А вот американофилия кое у кого развивается!

----------


## Tim

В поддержку этого референдума вложена куча денег и не только...
так студентам вузов нашего города было официально заявлено : "не пойдёте голосовать- будут трудности с общежитием и пр." 
Знакомые из Усть-Орды говорили о проблемах на работе, в случае неявки на изб. участок...
В прессе, действительно, вопрос раскрывается только с одной стороны-  говорят исключително о том, как после объединения  всем будет здорово. 
 Ну ведь не может же  в таких делах быть без минусов и отрицательных сторон! а с помощью сми  очень легко спекулировать, подменять факты. 
ужасно, что идёт такое давление на народ, что любое несогласие принимают за проявление радикализма.  Вопрос об объединении уже решен. Дело осталось за небольшой формальностью - собрать людей на избирательных участках, выдать бюллютени с одним вариантом "ЗА"

----------


## Банзай

А прикольно то, что про-российская и анти-американская истерия равно распространена и у практикующих Дхарму, и у православных христиан. Забавно что отличий нет.
-----------------------------------------
Это вселяет определенные надежды.
Что же до Тикси .. что ищешь, то и видишь.
Это о людях, деревьях, слонах, бронтозаврах, игроках Челси.
Скай, самое время откреститься от славной истории и статьтаким равностным, веселым парнишкой, похлопывающим сепаратистов и активно приторговывающим тем, что сам не создавал ни единым вдохом.

----------


## Ондрий

А никому из народных "низов" в голову не приходила одна простая мысль, что сопротивление слиянию - это просто не желение потерять эксклюзивные должности местными князьками (не важно чьими: русскими/не-русскими, не важно в каких регионах: любых на территории РФ и прочих). Потерять не столько должности, сколько власть, что эквивалентно слову "бабло".

А простым "подданым" впаривают мульку про нац. самоопределение и прочее. Про нац. гордость и сохранение культуры. Типичная подмена понятий. Если бы запрещали *говорить, писать, учить на своем языке* - был бы повод обвинений в геноциде.

Но нет же!! Кому интересны высокие материи?!! "Простой народ" такими темами не оперирует. А кто оперирует - мне их жаль, т.к. им просто "промыли моск" те самые чинуши и прочие реально заинтересованные.

Чинушам - бабки/власть, народу - гордость от своей распупырности (only).

Не первый случай на деревне.

----------


## Skyku

> Что же до Тикси .. что ищешь, то и видишь.


Это конечно. Вы как Жириновский ищите попугаев, и находите.




> Скай, самое время откреститься от славной истории


Славной? И от чьей истории?
Банзай, а Вы почему вере отцов и дедов изменили? 




> сам не создавал ни единым вдохом.


Разумеется это создали Вы. Лично.

----------


## Skyku

> был бы повод обвинений в геноциде.


Как отличника, заставили меня комсомольский значок получать на съезде ветеранов.

Скучал я, слушая как выступали русские, обычные партийные слоганы.
И тут вышел якут. Охотник, 80 лет ему. И по якутски и выступил. А его переводили запинаясь и явно смягчая.
Говорил он не в тему... О том что молодежь якутская спивается от беспросветности. Что водку массово завозить всего лишь лет 15 тому, и почему-то только ее.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Передёргивание собственной истории некоторыми протестантски мыслящими буддистами просто поражает...

----------


## Skyku

...Уроком из христианства я вынес следующее:
Ближний это тот кто рядом с тобой.
И (слегка перефразируя) "Если не любишь ближнего, которого видишь, то как же любишь Бога которого НЕ видишь??"

Придя в буддизм, этот же критерий и остался:
Если практикуешь избавление от омрачений, если следишь за умом, то как не видишь идеологических забабах?

И автор "Концентрации и медитации" Хэмфрис, сразу меня и порадовал. Он как пример одной из первейших глупостей и привел истеричный патриотизм.

Кто не готов слышать и договариваться? Дордже? Далай -Лама?

И о какой буддийской практике речь, когда маломальски ясное видение перешибается жириновщиной?




> Не первый случай на деревне.


И не последний. Ни принадлежность христианству не гарантирует любовь, ни к буддизму - ясного ума.

----------


## Ондрий

> Говорил он не в тему... О том что молодежь якутская спивается от беспросветности. Что водку массово завозить всего лишь лет 15 тому, и почему-то только ее.


И что? Якут говорил на якутском, никто не заставлял на русишь говорить.

Говорил что пьют. Так не пейте. Якуты порят водку - а виноваты русские.

Бледнолицие принесли с собой огненную воду и все индейцы забухали. Забывают язык, перестают почитать духов, хотят завести ранчо или жить в Нью-Йорке. Смерть бледнолицым!! Снимем с них скальпы!

Тока одна неприятность останется - индейцы все равно хотят в дисней-ленд и много денег/машину/дом.

*"Мы вас не любим, жить с вами не хотим, но хотим жить как вы - сытно и красиво"*

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И автор "Концентрации и медитации" Хэмфрис, сразу меня и порадовал. Он как пример одной из первейших глупостей и привел истеричный патриотизм.
> 
> Кто не готов слышать и договариваться? Дордже? Далай -Лама?


Кристмас Хамфриз был довольно мудр, не в пример многим прозападным буддистам...

Ни истеричный патриотизм, ни умеренный сепаратизм до добра не доведут.

Договариваться - это ещё не значит идти у кого-то на поводу.

----------


## Ондрий

> И о какой буддийской практике речь, когда маломальски ясное видение перешибается жириновщиной?


Да причем тут это?! Я не поддерживаю ни имперских ни сепаратистских ни жидо-массонских .... никаких политических устремлений.

Имперские комплексы всегда будут сталкиваться с комплексами неполноценности малых народов. Это было всегда и будет всегда. Вопрос этот неразрешим. Можно только какое-то время (иногда довольно длинное) балансировать на уровне худого мира. Потом опять буча будет.

"К чему задаром пропадать,
Ударил первым я тогда,
Ударил первым я тогда - 
Так было надо"

Это и есть политика. См. деятельность USA на мировой арене.


Были великие страны и народы. Были великие империи и государи. Где они сейчас? Прах один.

У нас одна на всех национальность - человек. Остальное - от лукавого.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Были великие страны и народы. Были великие империи и государи. Где они сейчас? Прах один.


Индия и Китай до сих пор здесь, рядом с нами. И всё потому, что никогда не предавали собственной истории и культуры.




> У нас одна на всех национальность - человек. Остальное - от лукавого.


Да, только вот люди иногда мыслят и действуют "от лукавого" (яко тиртхики) или же стараются следовать Дхарме (в смысле Истины, Закона).

----------


## Ондрий

> Индия и Китай до сих пор здесь, рядом с нами. И всё потому, что никогда не предавали собственной истории и культуры.


Ничто не вечно, это вопрос времени.

Да и разве в ЭТОМ разрезе нужно думать? Разве кто-то декларировал, при объединении кого-то с кем-то, подавление одного другим???

Не нужно путать силовой захват територий и мирные слияния как в Европе. Разве датчане и немцы перестали быть датчанами и немцами? У них украли язык, свободу, попрали их культуру и обычаи, они сами отказались от своей культуры, "продали" ее? Да или нет???

Мне радостно видеть такое слияние. Вернее не столько слияние, сколько *снятие ненужных заборов и разобщенности*. Радостно мне от того, что Беларусь с Россией пытаются обединиться. Было б вообще замечательно, если б ушли в прошлое, как *позор* человечества, *политическая* разобщенность народов и *ложный* навязанный патриотизм.

----------


## Ондрий

От культурного коллапса спасает не железный занавес, установленый политическими манипуляторами, а уровень культуры каждого отдельно взятого индивида.

Потому и сохранились и Индия и Китай и др. культуры.

В отличии от тех кто орет, что "за стакан водки вы нас купили!".

Не покупается тот, что не продается, не взирая на "покупателей".

Следуйте своей традиции и своей культуре, если есть такое желание. Если его нет - то и закрытость границ не спасет. Как не спасли они Тибет и СССР.

P.s. бытовой национализм - благодатная почва для разделения народов манипуляторами сознаний. С обеих сторон баррикад.

P.p.s. Евреи сохранили язык и традиции вообще без своей територии. О чем это говорит?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ничто не вечно, это вопрос времени.


Да, но несколько тысячелетий индийской и китайской культуры (от которых пошла вся культура Востока) всё-таки о чём-то говорят.




> Да и разве в ЭТОМ разрезе нужно думать? Разве кто-то декларировал, при объединении кого-то с кем-то, подавление одного другим???


Нет, но я говорю только о сохранении национально-культурной идентичности, которая нисколько не противоречит *подлинной* глобализации многополярного мира, а не односторонней западной экспансии, которую мы сейчас наблюдаем.




> Не нужно путать силовой захват територий и мирные слияния как в Европе. Разве датчане и немцы перестали быть датчанами и немцами? У них украли язык, свободу, попрали их культуру и обычаи, они сами отказались от своей культуры, "продали" ее? Да или нет???


Судьбу евросоюза мы увидим, надеюсь, ещё при нашей жизни. Перспективы, честно говоря, не радужные... Кстати, французы "продавать" свою идентичность совсем недавно не пожелали...




> Мне радостно видеть такое слияние. Вернее не столько слияние, сколько *снятие ненужных заборов и разобщенности*. Радостно мне от того, что Беларусь с Россией пытаются обединиться. Было б вообще замечательно, если б ушли в прошлое, как *позор* человечества, *политическая* разобщенность народов и *ложный* навязанный патриотизм.


Всё это было бы прекрасно и замечательно, но на каких условиях? Ведь в этом весь вопрос! Всё упирается в сакраментальную проблему последних десятилетий многополярного либо однополярного мира. Если нынешняя доминирующая тенденция сохранится, то сложно будет ожидать мира и благодати всеобщей. Ложный патриотизм ныне подменяется ложным глобализмом. И последний будет пострашнее первого, что уже сейчас можно воочию наблюдать. Взаимодействие же и даже объединение на основе духовных и культурных традиций, конечно же, можно только приветствовать. Но под видом глобализации происходит элементарная подмена. И это опасно.

----------


## Ондрий

Отвечая, вы видимо не успели глянуть пост #51
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=51

Нац.-культурная идентичность в голове, а не в границах.
Если нет сил удерживать ее в себе, ведясь на "прелести инокультурной экспансии", значит проблема опять в голове, а не в границах.
Значит слаб дух. Тогда нечего пенять на западников, коли нечего им противопоставить.

Я отказываюсь понимать тему "за стакан водки (гамбургер) вы меня купили". Значит сам хотел. Значит СВОЯ культура в голове отсутвует, раз так легко в нее входит чужая.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Я согласен. Не вижу никаких противоречий.

----------


## Банзай

Это конечно. Вы как Жириновский ищите попугаев, и находите.
--------------------------------
Право это совсем не сложно.

Банзай, а Вы почему вере отцов и дедов изменили? 
--------------------------------
Родители не верующие, бабушка по отцу ярая мусульманка, да продлит Всемогущий Аллах ее блаженство на небесах.
Бабушка по матушке комсомолка 20-х годов, читала "Отче наш" перед смертью, однако, верующей себя не считала.

Самому мне не довелось быть ни обрезанным, ни крещенным.
Веру выбирал зряче в зрелом возрасте, так кому же я изменил и откуда возник сам вопрос, Скай?

Зато я знаю кто изменил ... в частности Присяге. 
Это те многочисленные крысы, что как только запахло не простыми временами толпою ринулись с большого общего корабля в суверенные лодчонки. 
Теперь, когда выясняется полная экономическая, культурная и политическая неспособность и несамостоятельность, многим хотелось бы погреться о Россию, да гордость не дает. 
Клянчить цены в Кремле дает, а на людях сказать - нет. Забавно.

Разумеется это создали Вы. Лично.
--------------------------------------------------
В безмерно малой степени, но и я.
При этом не разбазарил, не предал анафеме то из чего вышли в частности вы.
Не продал, не перекинулся, не состоял. Хотя и ворчу по поводу и без.
Далее оставляю вас мешать все в кучу, без разбора и ума, любовь к Отечеству с Жириновщиной, Бурятию с Малороссией, Тикси с Петропавловском камчатским. Полночь.
Честь имею. 

shubhar - европейское объединение ложится тяжким грузом на наиболее преуспевшие нации, немцы уже стонут от всего этого и активно ностальгируют по марке. Цены растут как на дрожжах.
Но стоит ли это вообще сопоставлять? Согласно теории этногенеза есть нации и народности комплиментарные, а есть инородные.
Та общность, что сложилась в СССР слишком неоднозначна, однако, костяк, то есть Россия, Малороссия, Белоруссия и Казахстан вполне можно было не разваливать. Те, кто вопреки воле простых людей на референдуме 1991 года проголосовавших за сохранение Союза, развалил страну под лозунгами свободы и демократии достаточно много общего с теми, кто ноне спекулирует на ином. В контексте данного форму на возможности практиковать, к примеру.
Что же до немцев и не датчан, а португальцев, к примеру .. да мне все равно, это чужие мне люди с чуждой системой ценностей, системой, активно ноне насаждаемой нам, папуасам попутавшим славную историю Отечества с жалобами на алгололизацию народов севера (вот уж действительно чего уж проще - не пейте!) и предпочитающим убогие радости Эпохи Потребления исконным ценностям Евразийства.
Можно все это в очередной раз смешать, полить словами и передернуть, свести все к неразличению, только, имхо, это логика сторонних людей, людей, не способных на открытую и понятную гражданскую позицию.

----------


## Банзай

Привет, либералам, носящимся по стране в поисках свободных ушей и свободного же бабла, бабла, как воплощения жизненных ценностей (см. М.М. Жванецкий со компанией).
Для вас поют Юра и Банзай, невтык-невмык, но дружно и очень одухотворенно -))

Умирая во сне, я часто шепчу о любви
Но верю в любовь, пока она да-ле-ко
Одиночество спииит у меня на прохладной грудии,
Я лежу, я курю, ме-ди-ти-ру-ю, я! вникаю в окно.

Оооооооп-па! Оп-па!
О где же, где же ты, Европ-па?
Смотрю задуу-мчи-во в ок-но,
Но зааа-коло-ченооо оно-о.

Эй, жертва огня! Прикрути свой назойливый свет. -)))))))
Как жалок твой крик, как, однако, мудра тишина.
Ты жаждешь свободы, ты пьёшь, ты ползёшь за ней вслед
Ты тоскуешь, родимый, но не ведаешь, как! ЭТА БАБА СТРАШНА! -))))))

Ооооооооо-па! Оп-па!
О где же, где же ты, Европ-па?
Смотрю задуууумчиво в ок-но,
Но зааако-ло-че-но оноо. -)))))))

При слове "добро" я привычно впадаю в стресс. (БФ!)
Россия-красавица, ты же мрачнее чумы.
Я только на кладбище оооо, верю в прогресс,
И ви-жу, как нам ещё далеко до весныы.
Я знаю народ!, я всё про него прочиталааал,
Лишь просвещенье и соки способны его изменить!
Народ меня ждёт, да я, к сожаленью, устал ..
О, только не надо меня, пожалуйста, бить. -(((

Оп-па! Оп-па! Разбиииитыее оч-ки.
Оп-па! Оп-па! Ржавеюю от тоскиии, ОООООО!
;-)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*БОРИС ЧИЧИБАБИН*
*ПЛАЧ ПО УТРАЧЕННОЙ РОДИНЕ*

Судьбе не крикнешь: "Чур-чура, 
не мне держать ответ!" 
Что было родиной вчера, 
того сегодня нет.

Я плачу в мире не о той, 
которую не зря 
назвали, споря с немотой, 
империею зла,

но о другой, стовековой, 
чей звон в душе снежист, 
всегда грядущей, за кого 
мы отдавали жизнь.

С мороза душу в адский жар
впихнули голышом:
я с родины не уезжал - 
за что ж ее лишен?

Какой нас дьявол ввел в соблазн
и мы-то кто при нем? 
Но в мире нет ее пространств 
и нет ее времен.

Исчезла вдруг с лица земли 
тайком в один из дней, 
а мы, как надо, не смогли 
и попрощаться с ней.

Что больше нет ее, понять 
живому не дано:
ведь родина - она как мать, 
она и мы - одно...

В ее снегах смеялась смерть 
с косою за плечом 
и, отобрав руду и нефть, 
поила первачом.

Ее судили стар и мал, 
и барды, и князья, 
но, проклиная, каждый знал, 
что без нее нельзя.

И тот, кто клял, душою креп 
и прозревал вину, 
и рад был украинский хлеб 
молдавскому вину.

Она глумилась надо мной, 
но, как вела любовь, 
я приезжал к себе домой 
в ее конец любой.

В ней были думами близки 
Баку и Ереван, 
где я вверял свои виски 
пахучим деревам.

Ее просторов широта 
была спиртов пьяней... 
Теперь я круглый сирота - 
по маме и по ней.

Из века в век, из рода в род 
венцы ее племен 
Бог собирал в один народ, 
но божий враг силен.

И, чьи мы дочки и сыны 
во тьме глухих годин, 
того народа, той страны 
не стало в миг один.

При нас космический костер 
беспомощно потух. 
Мы просвистали свой простор, 
проматерили дух.

К нам обернулась бездной высь, 
и меркнет Божий свет... 
Мы в той отчизне родились, 
которой больше нет.

1992

----------


## Банзай

Судьбу евросоюза мы увидим, надеюсь, ещё при нашей жизни. Перспективы, честно говоря, не радужные... Кстати, французы "продавать" свою идентичность совсем недавно не пожелали...
---------------------------------
Отнюдь, Михаил! Почитайте того же Леонтьева "Прощай, Франция!", все ведь вполне по делу, франция такая каковой ее знает мир уступит чему-то иному уже в ближайшие десятилетия.
Хотите увидеть это в России??

"Если нет сил удерживать ее в себе, ведясь на "прелести инокультурной экспансии", значит проблема опять в голове, а не в границах.
Значит слаб дух. Тогда нечего пенять на западников, коли нечего им противопоставить.
Я отказываюсь понимать тему "за стакан водки (гамбургер) вы меня купили". Значит сам хотел. Значит СВОЯ культура в голове отсутвует, раз так легко в нее входит чужая."
-----------------------------------------
Все этобыло бы справедливо, если бы не тот вал рекламы и купленных ею и не ею чиновничков, что не ведают чего творят, а если и ведают, то ..
Моему сыну скоро 14, если уважаемая аудитория столкнулась с моими проблемами, нам есть о чем поговорить.
Если нет, то идите в госдеп (это не ругательство).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*2 Скайку:* не понимаю, почему нужно вешать ярлык жириновщины на каждого человека, считающего своей Родиной Россию. Я, как ты знаешь, коренной харьковчанин, но вот что такое Украина, хоть убей, не пойму. С историко-филологической точки зрения не стоит особого труда доказать, что это виртуальное государство с виртуальным же языком и культурой. Восточнее Днепра и южнее Запорожья нет и не было в помине никаких "украинцев". Есть русские, которым вот уже сто лет (сначала с немецкой подачи, потом с польской, потом с американской) внушают, что они "украинцы". Именно в этом разница между Украиной и Бурятией. Буряты - реальный народ, "украинцы" - виртуальный.

*2 Шебунин:* Вы не в первый раз апеллируете к протестантскому прошлому Скайку (точно так же, как когда-то цеплялись к моему староверию). Зачем? Чтобы унизить собеседника? Во-первых, протестантизм сам по себе не преступление, при всёй моей нелюбви к нему. Напомнить имена великих протестантов по происхождению, так много давших "евразийской" культуре? Во-вторых, православие сыграло в жизни Скайку ничуть не меньшую роль. Михаил, будьте добры, не переходите на личности и ведите спор по существу. Никакого протестантского мышления в словах Скайку я не обнаружил.

*2 Банзай:* Китаец или бурят никогда не будет мне ближе немца или скандинава в культурном отношении. Русские должны не строить из себя каких-то "евразийцев" (то-то китайцы посмеялись бы!), а быть собою - индоевропейцами.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Судьбу евросоюза мы увидим, надеюсь, ещё при нашей жизни. Перспективы, честно говоря, не радужные... Кстати, французы "продавать" свою идентичность совсем недавно не пожелали...
> ---------------------------------
> Отнюдь, Михаил! Почитайте того же Леонтьева "Прощай, Франция!", все ведь вполне по делу, франция такая каковой ее знает мир уступит чему-то иному уже в ближайшие десятилетия.
> Хотите увидеть это в России??


Конечно, отрицательное голосование по евроконституции - это очень запоздалая реакция (как и бэби-бум среди коренных французов). Всё уже слишком поздно. Шпенглер оказался прав. А Россию хоронить и оплакивать рано. Всё проходит и всё возвращается. Гробовщики старой Европы - Ницше, Шпенглер и Хайдеггер - верили в Россию и надеялись именно на неё как на хранительницу и спасительницу подлинной европейской духовности. И если мы сами её не убьём, то она и не погибнет. 




> "Если нет сил удерживать ее в себе, ведясь на "прелести инокультурной экспансии", значит проблема опять в голове, а не в границах.
> Значит слаб дух. Тогда нечего пенять на западников, коли нечего им противопоставить.
> Я отказываюсь понимать тему "за стакан водки (гамбургер) вы меня купили". Значит сам хотел. Значит СВОЯ культура в голове отсутвует, раз так легко в нее входит чужая."
> -----------------------------------------
> Все этобыло бы справедливо, если бы не тот вал рекламы и купленных ею и не ею чиновничков, что не ведают чего творят, а если и ведают, то ..
> Моему сыну скоро 14, если уважаемая аудитория столкнулась с моими проблемами, нам есть о чем поговорить.
> Если нет, то идите в госдеп (это не ругательство).


Тоже верное замечание. Если удастся выстоять под этим натиском масскультуры, то силы народные только окрепнут (вспомним национальный подъём после 1945). А Россия, думаю, выстоит, и через несколько десятилетий мы увидим другую страну и другой мир.

----------


## Alert

Ну выходит человек из общины, формально. Это его личное дело. Об этом можно и нигде не сообщать. Особенно на БФ. Можно было сообщить да закрыть тему. 

Опять развели политику на много страниц. Только дай поболтать.  :Smilie:  Российская политическая машина спокойно перемелет и Дорже Дугарова и протесты и Банзаевские стихи и все прочее. Не чихнет и не поперхнется. Буддизм и политика перпендикулярны, все это пустые разговоры.

----------


## Ersh

> От культурного коллапса спасает не железный занавес, установленый политическими манипуляторами, а уровень культуры каждого отдельно взятого индивида.
> 
> Потому и сохранились и Индия и Китай и др. культуры.


Не могу согласиться. И в Индии и в Китае людей с "уровнем культуры" было всегда ничтожно мало по сравнению с остальным населением. Да что там, просто обыкновенно грамотных.
Зато там тысячелетиями правили жестокие деспоты  (обратите внимание, даже некоренной национальности!!!), огнем и мечом выжигавшие сепаратизм, и поддерживавших культуру, науку и религию. Это была весьма небольшая, компактная и управляемая элита. 
Демократия хороша в мононациональном государстве, даже в Афинах пришлые люди не могли голосовать. В империи же демократия в реально может существовать только среди элиты, объединенной одной целью, одной имперской идеей, как среди царскосельских лицеистов. Для остальных существует местное самоуправление. Тоже, находящееся в руках элит.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вы не в первый раз апеллируете к протестантскому прошлому Скайку (точно так же, как когда-то цеплялись к моему староверию). Зачем? Чтобы унизить собеседника? Во-первых, протестантизм сам по себе не преступление, при всёй моей нелюбви к нему. Напомнить имена великих протестантов по происхождению, так много давших "евразийской" культуре? Во-вторых, православие сыграло в жизни Скайку ничуть не меньшую роль. Михаил, будьте добры, не переходите на личности и ведите спор по существу. Никакого протестантского мышления в словах Скайку я не обнаружил.


Дмитрий, я не имел никакого намерения кого-либо оскорбить или унизить. Просто становится несколько не по себе, когда на Буддийском форуме начинают вещать в духе протестантизма и мондиализма. Конечно, роль протестантизма в Европе сложна и неоднозначна, но я глубоко убеждён в том, что для России эта ветвь христианства неприемлема и чужда нашему менталитету. В некоторых словах Скайки мне видится веяние протестантского духа - ничего тут не поделаешь! К Вашему старообрядческому прошлому я отношусь с уважением (Вы не из нетовцев? :Smilie:  ). Негоже на Руси старообрядчество с протестантизмом мерять!




> Китаец или бурят никогда не будет мне ближе немца или скандинава в культурном отношении. Русские должны не строить из себя каких-то "евразийцев" (то-то китайцы посмеялись бы!), а быть собою - индоевропейцами.


Как это ни странно, но китаец для меня ближе скандинава (видимо, что-то кармическое :Smilie:  ). А индоевропейцы являются точно такими же евразийцами, как и китайцы. Любое духовное разделение (разделяй и властвуй) и тем более противопоставление выгодно только глобализаторам, пытающимся "объединить" человечество на принципах "Колы" и "Макдональдсов"...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Демократия хороша в мононациональном государстве, даже в Афинах пришлые люди не могли голосовать. В империи же демократия в реально может существовать только среди элиты, объединенной одной целью, одной имперской идеей, как среди царскосельских лицеистов. Для остальных существует местное самоуправление. Тоже, находящееся в руках элит.


В Индии демократия прекрасно существует. А вообще-то, никто и не говорит, что для Востока подходит западная модель демократии. Те же Япония и Южная Корея со всей очевидностью демонстрируют свою "демократичекую" специфику. Это же относится и к России.

----------


## Банзай

2 Банзай: Китаец или бурят никогда не будет мне ближе немца или скандинава в культурном отношении. Русские должны не строить из себя каких-то "евразийцев" (то-то китайцы посмеялись бы!), а быть собою - индоевропейцами.
----------------------------------------------
Кармапенко, по большому секрету и сторгона ухо: русские вообще никому ничего не должны. Это я как татарин заявляю -)
С немцами и скандинавами куда как труднее, чем с калмыками, например или казахами. На порядок труднее. Вчитайтесь в Гумилева, многое воспримется совершенно непривычно.

Не привязывайся к середине, Алерт.
В Косово уже прошли демократизаторы, там теперь рушат православные храмы, да так, что земля плачет.
Общество потребления не пощадит никого, а эта сила вполне подлежит определению сансарической.
Так есть ли "внешнее"?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Буддизм и политика перпендикулярны, все это пустые разговоры.


Ну не хотим мы помнить ни Ашоку, ни Кушанскую империю, ни династию Палов, ни китайских буддийских императоров...

Не хотим мы замечать активную политическую позицию монашеской Сангхи в Шри-Ланке, Таиланде, Мьянме, Южной Корее...

Печально всё это.

----------


## Борис

Да, Скайку, выясните сначала (для себя хотя бы), где грань между "москалем" и украинцем и граница их расселения, а то как-то неубедительно выходит - пол-Украины того и гляди обратно к ненавистной России отвалится.

Можете, конечно, все списать на "имперскую пропаганду", но вот что странно: когда Львов, а потом и Киев хотят отделяться, с отчаяния и Донецк за это же голосует - это, по-Вашему, осознанный и достойный выбор народа. Когда кто-то в независимом украинском государстве жить не хочет - это, разумеется, конечно же, "распропагандированность"...

Якутов кто-то презирал... Да, бывал местами бытовой национализм. Но 

1) кто его застрельщик? Московской Руси такое презрение к "инородцам" было почти не свойственно (а в "просвещенной Европе" процветало), в европеизированных Xviii-xix веках, увы, и у нас началось (хотя опять в меньшей степени, чем на Западе в те же годы). 

2) И кто бы говорил о нем, господа любители проводить границы по национальному признаку!?

3) Порушили "ненавистную" систему, в которой национализму были противовесы (не только тоталитарного характера) - получили вот...

----------


## Борис

История с бурятскими округами попахивает как минимум - серьезной ошибкой, а то и целенаправленным действием провокаторов. Но вот в ответ начинать кампанию под улюлюканье либералов - не меньшее зло.

А Дхарме лучше и впрямь от политики подальше держаться. просто время сейчас такое - закипает снова все на постсоветском пространстве...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А Дхарме лучше и впрямь от политики подальше держаться. просто время сейчас такое - закипает снова все на постсоветском пространстве...


А я всё-таки считаю, что правы те наши буддисты, которые сотрудничают с Международным евразийским движением А. Г. Дугина. Это даже не столько политика, сколько духовно-идеологическое самоопределение, от которого во многом зависит судьба Дхармы в России.

Впрочем, у каждого свой путь...

----------


## Борис

//И о какой буддийской практике речь, когда маломальски ясное видение перешибается жириновщиной?//

О какой буддийской практике речь, Сергей, когда мало-мальски ясное видение перешибается донцовщиной и оранжем?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не могу согласиться. И в Индии и в Китае людей с "уровнем культуры" было всегда ничтожно мало по сравнению с остальным населением. Да что там, просто обыкновенно грамотных.
> Зато там тысячелетиями правили жестокие деспоты  (обратите внимание, даже некоренной национальности!!!), огнем и мечом выжигавшие сепаратизм, и поддерживавших культуру, науку и религию. Это была весьма небольшая, компактная и управляемая элита.


Про нац.культ. идентичность речь идет не о политике, а о внутреннем состоянии и принятии индивидом, сохранении культ.-ист. ценностей у себя в голове. Деспоты тут не причем. Пример - опять евреи. Вы их опыт пропустили.

Речь о том, что если нация и каждый ее индивид ЖЕЛАЕТ сохранять свои традиции, он их сохраняет. И *никакая реклама* евреям не помешала сохранить свою самобытность в ее КЛЮЧЕВОМ моменте, даже если кто-то и не знает иврит. Зато он твердо знает КТО он.. Если забыл (или не хочет) - то быт. национализм ему быстро это напомнит.  К сожалению..... Также как и русскому в Германии и арабу в Москве.

Повторю - к сожалению простой быт. национализм и есть та масса "снизу" которую и мутят для поднятия на щиты. Пока быт.национализм имеется в головах - всегда будет хворост для разжигания любых отделений отдних от других.

А что до рус. культуры - то хотя меня сейчас тут и осудят, уверен что ее давным давно нет. И очень давно не было. Примерно с принятием христианства. Вот вам - навязали инокультурную религию. Ломали через колено. И теперь слово "русский" == самодержавие, соборность, православие. Ой ли? Где ж наша славянская идентичность? Как легко оказывается нас перевели на иные рельсы. Равно как и др. народы европы несколькими веками ранее. Вот вам и идентичность. И ксено-устойчивость. Нету ее. Пшик один. Учитесь у евреев, кто хочет сохранять свою идентичность. Спросите у них - как им это удается.

И Индия и Китай и евреи, арабы (и индейцы тоже!  :Wink:  ) и др. сохранились потому, что в их потоке ума в массе своей имеется понятие "Учение". Именно это. У каждого свое. Раввин/имам/брахман/вождь учит людей, сохраняет традицию. Без этого разбежались бы все. Именно религия и есть та клейкая масса что удерживает идентичность. Материализм+капитал как раз нивелируют этносы. А в европейских странах ведущее христиантсво давным давно себя дискредитировало и превратилось в некоего политико-религиозно-экономическго мутанта. Потому и возникают проблемы с идентичностью именно у бледнолицего.

У непальца, китайца, араба или индуса таких тем не возникает в принципе.

А что по мне - то вот он я - христопродавец и отступник. Мне де милее читать Цонкапу, чем Пушкина и Лермонтова. И культур-мультур я продал непонятно кому (ктоб хоть заплатил блин!), т.к. мне пофиг кто я, пока меня этим не тыкают. Я выберу ту культуру, которая мне нравится и родина моя та - где мне хорошо и где я могу реализовать свои потребности. В частности Учение Будды.
Не говорите мне, что делать и я не скажу куда вам идти(С).

А моя "псевдо-русская душа" со всей ее псевдо-славянской культурой никак мне в бардо не поможет, будь я хоть трижды бурят!

----------


## Борис

2Дмитрий Кармапенко 

//Мирное-то мирное, но каково было качество этого сосуществования... //

Дима, если даже принять, что многонациональное общежитие было плохим или скорее плохим, это явно лучше, чем резня в Карабахе, Баку, Фергане, Бендерах и т.д.

"_А территориальная целостность разрушалась путём «подъёма национального самосознания». Вот на этом следует остановиться подробнее. 

Что такое национальное самосознание? Это осознание причастным себя к некой общности. Это осознание себя не таким, как другие. Особенным. И ты меня спросишь, особенный — это какой? Отвечаю: тут всё просто, особенный — это значит лучше, чем другие. Если ты русский — значит, ты лучше чем хохол, которых сюда понаехало. Если ты украинец — значит, ты лучше чем москаль, который, гад, продохнуть не даёт. Если тувинец — обратно лучше чем русский, который, сволочь, сосёт соки из твоей замечательной республики. Ну а если ты еврей — значит тебя вообще все ненавидят и надо срочно убегать. 

Возникает вопрос: что же делать? Ответ прост: гнать проклятых оккупантов, добиваться независимости! Как? Если получится — тихо, если не получится — естественно, брать оружие и убивать русских. Денег на это дали — от души. Людей — подготовили. Что и как — объяснили. Всё завертелось и под дикий вой взбесившихся СМИ националисты начали рвать многонациональную страну на куски. 

Советские интеллигенты в силу особенностей умственного устройства сильно этому радовались: как же, достойные люди получили долгожданную свободу! Им не было никакого дела до того, что где-то на юге тысячами убивали брошенных на произвол русских. Чего там, хе-хе — естественный процесс, надо прощаться с имперским прошлым! Не меня режут — и ладно. Понимания же того, что и тогда и сейчас речь идёт не о получении свободы, а об уничтожении своей же страны — повторюсь, как не было, так и нет. Отдельным гражданам в силу дефектов умственного развития из прочитанного может показаться что «во всём виноваты интеллигенты». Это не так. Поясняю на примере. Вот стенобитная машина: гусеничное шасси, на шасси — башня, на башне — металлическая стрела, на стреле трос, на тросу — чугунный шар. Поворот стрелы, чугунный шар с размаху разносит стены в щебень. Стенобитная машина. Машина. Но стену ломает шар. В нашем случае советская интеллигенция выполняла заботливо отведённую ей роль шара. А вовсе не механизма и обслуживающих механизм людей._ "

(C) "Гоблин" (www.oper.ru)

----------


## Борис

Не могу удержаться от того, чтобы процитировать дальше:

"_Первые фазы «перестройки» уже закончилась — система госуправления ликвидирована. Экономика в руинах. Спецслужб и милиции, которые так люто ненавидели советские интеллигенты, больше нет. Вместо уничтоженного не построено ничего. Потому что нашим идиотам не нужен КГБ, не нужны агентурные сети, не нужны разведчики. Наши идиоты полагают, что живут в стране эльфов, где все вокруг — белые и пушистые. Но как чего — парадокс! Немедленно поднимают вой о том, что старательно разваленные и на корню уничтоженные спецслужбы никого не ловят. 

Россия лишилась национальных окраин. Однако в ходе войн на границах получилось так, что в саму Россию мигрировало огромное количество жителей этих самых окраин. Страна наша всегда была многонациональной. И за исключением достаточно нечастых вспышек национализма все в ней весьма неплохо уживались. Это, понятно, не говорит о том, что так будет продолжаться вечно. Задача второго этапа — территориальный развал 
уже самой России. 

Собственно, её и не надо особо ломать. Но в общем и целом желательно бы побыстрее. Что для этого надо сделать? Всё то же самое, известное от начала времён: по старому проверенному способу натравить одних на других. Пусть «чёрные» режут русских, а русские — бьют «чёрных». Что для этого надо делать? Надо создать серьёзный объект для ненависти. Надо сделать нечто такое, от чего содрогнутся все. 

За этим последуют два результата. Власть попытается воспользоваться моментом общего горя и шока для объединения нации. А после этого (см. пояснения выше) и в результате определённых действий поднимет голову национализм всех сортов — единственное спасение, со всеми вытекающими. 

То, что сделано в Беслане — детонатор. Это не припадок, не последний укус смертельно раненного бешеного пса. Это тщательно продуманное, хорошо спланированное и грамотно проведённое действие. 

Кому-то кажется, что «теперь на Западе увидят настоящее лицо террористов». Не надо волноваться. Там в очередной раз увидят то, что надо увидеть: Россия должна уйти с Кавказа. А потом с Дальнего Востока. От Каспия. И от Ледовитого океана. Она отовсюду должна уйти. 

Кто в этом виноват? Добро пожаловать к зеркалу. 

Почему так? Да потому что Россия на фиг никому не нужна. 

И в первую очередь — самим русским._ "

----------


## Ersh

> Ну не хотим мы помнить ни Ашоку, ни Кушанскую империю, ни династию Палов, ни китайских буддийских императоров...
> 
> Не хотим мы замечать активную политическую позицию монашеской Сангхи в Шри-Ланке, Таиланде, Мьянме, Южной Корее...
> 
> Печально всё это.


Мы не только не хотим помнить Ашоку, но даже не хотим знать, какой ценой Ашока получил означенный титул, заслужив прозвище Чанда-Ашока (Жестокий Ашока) даже не помним, что Ашока завоевал Непал и ряд других земель.
Не хотим мы замечать, что политической агитацией занимаются представители "популярного" буддизма, в то время, как наиболее традиционные наставники подобную мирскую деятельность не приветствуют.
Мы упорно не хотим замечать того, что китайских буддийских императоров не существовало вообще, а те, кто исповедовал буддизм были завоевателями-монголами.
Мы упорно не хотим снять розовые очки, и заняться практикой.

----------


## Ersh

\\\Пример - опять евреи. Вы их опыт пропустили\\\

Я и есть их собственный опыт... Или вон Берхин... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> \\\Пример - опять евреи. Вы их опыт пропустили\\\
> 
> Я и есть их собственный опыт... Или вон Берхин...


Вероотступник.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Что и я.... что мы все тут.... не-этнические Буддисты. Мы - не тот случай.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мы не только не хотим помнить Ашоку, но даже не хотим знать, какой ценой Ашока получил означенный титул, заслужив прозвище Чанда-Ашока (Жестокий Ашока) даже не помним, что Ашока завоевал Непал и ряд других земель.
> Не хотим мы замечать, что политической агитацией занимаются представители "популярного" буддизма, в то время, как наиболее традиционные наставники подобную мирскую деятельность не приветствуют.
> Мы упорно не хотим замечать того, что китайских буддийских императоров не существовало вообще, а те, кто исповедовал буддизм были завоевателями-монголами.
> Мы упорно не хотим снять розовые очки, и заняться практикой.


Вы всего этого не хотите? :Smilie:  

А кто же такой, например, основатель династии Мин Чжу Юаньчжан?

Ашока был жестоким до принятия Дхармы Будды, после чего в своей жестокости, как Вам известно, раскаялся и сполна её искупил.

О какой политической адаптации Вы говорите? Достаточно посмотреть на современные политические процессы в странах традиционного распространения Дхармы и на непосредственную причастность Сангхи к действиям законодательных и исполнительных ветвей власти.

Я понимаю, что российским буддистам куда проще спокойно практиковать, не задумываясь о действиях. Но, как я уже сказал, у каждого свой путь. Наверное, сохранён архив "Философских бесед" В. Третьякова, где наши уважаемые ламы сидели и говорили о судьбах России и Дхармы рядом с Александром Гельевичем Дугиным, будучи членами его движения. Для меня такая позиция является заслуживающей уважения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы не только не хотим помнить Ашоку, но даже не хотим знать, какой ценой Ашока получил означенный титул, заслужив прозвище Чанда-Ашока (Жестокий Ашока) даже не помним, что Ашока завоевал Непал и ряд других земель.
> ................
> Мы упорно не хотим снять розовые очки, и заняться практикой.


Интересные у вас представления об истории, особенно в разрезе того что Дхарма - дотационное дело. И спонсируется местным раджей. В Индии это было обязательное условие. Единичные йогины-отшельники не в счет, это сейчас их через одного.

Впрочем самоокупаемость и самообеспечение - это чисто китайское ноу-хау в Дхарме, так что я ваш аргумент принимаю исключительно через эту вашу призму.  :Wink: 

P.S. посты на форуме с призывами бросить писать на форум и занятся наконец практикой смотрятся не менее забавно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Вы всего этого не хотите? 
> 
> А кто же такой, например, основатель династии Мин Чжу Юаньчжан?
> 
> Ашока был жестоким до принятия Дхармы Будды, после чего в своей жестокости, как Вам известно, раскаялся и сполна её искупил.
> 
> О какой политической адаптации Вы говорите? Достаточно посмотреть на современные политические процессы в странах традиционного распространения Дхармы и на непосредственную причастность Сангхи к действиям законодательных и исполнительных ветвей власти.
> 
> Я понимаю, что российским буддистам куда проще спокойно практиковать, не задумываясь о действиях. Но, как я уже сказал, у каждого свой путь. Наверное, сохранён архив "Философских бесед" В. Третьякова, где наши уважаемые ламы сидели и говорили о судьбах России и Дхармы рядом с Александром Гельевичем Дугиным, будучи членами его движения. Для меня такая позиция является заслуживающей уважения.


Чжу Юаньчжан был руководителем восстания против монголов. Я убежден, что он умиротворял их при помощи сутры, а не резал беспощадно, как и подобает истинному патриоту :Smilie: 




> [i]Китайский император (с 1368), основатель династии Мин. Из семьи безземельного арендатора. В юности был буддийским монахом. В 1352 вступил в отряд городского богача Го Цзы-сина, поднявшего восстание в Центральном Китае против монгольской династии Юань. В 1355 стал главным руководителем патриотического восстания в этом районе. Объединив под своей властью большую часть Центрального, Восточного и Южного Китая путём присоединения территорий, контролировавшихся другими повстанческими вождями, Чжу Юань-чжан в январе 1368 объявил себя императором. В том же году его войска овладели столицей юаньской империи Даду (Пекин) и низложили монгольскую династию. В годы царствования Чжу Юань-чжана был принят ряд мер, направленных на восстановление экономики страны и прежде всего сельского хозяйства*. Внутренняя политика Чжу Юань-чжана характеризовалась также широкой борьбой со злоупотреблениями чиновничьего аппарата и массовыми репрессиями против всех, проявивших недовольство новой династией[/*i]


Ашока тоже наверняка оделся в рубище и разрешил жить в своем Маурьевом королевстве так, как каждый хочет, а не подписывал указы о казнях сепаратистов, уголовников и прочих врагах государства. 




> _Ашока,
> древнеиндийский царь [правил в 268-232 до н. э.] из династии Маурья. При жизни своего отца Биндусары был правителем наиболее важных наместничеств с центрами в Удджайне и Таксиле. Захватил трон отца после междоусобной борьбы. Подобно Чандрагупте и Биндусаре, продолжал политику создания и укрепления объединённого индийского государства. Около 260 до н. э. завоевал государство Калингу. Государство А. охватывало почти всю Индию (за исключением крайнего юга), области Афганистана, Пакистана. Дошедшие до нас указы А., высеченные на скалах, колоннах, в пещерах, являются древнейшими точно датированными эпиграфическими памятниками Индии. Они позволяют судить о границах государства, об управлении, социальных отношениях, религии и культуре. А. покровительствовал буддизму, стремясь использовать его как средство преодоления племенной раздробленности и сплочения империи, он содействовал распространению буддизма в Индии и за её пределами (посылал буддийских миссионеров в Бирму, на Цейлон, в Непал). Эпоха правления А. ознаменована значительным развитием индийской культуры, архитектуры, распространением письменности_


Конечно, приятно раскаятся после того, как захватил трон и поработил народы... Я собственно говорю, что царь-чакравартин никоим образом не устраивал у себя демократий и парадов суверенитетов. Равно, как и Мин Чжуанчжан.

Вдогонку про Александра Гельевича. Ему бы наконец определиться, кто он - русский национальный патриот, или евразиец-имперец. Этьо две вещи взаимоисключающие.

----------


## Ersh

> Интересные у вас представления об истории, особенно в разрезе того что Дхарма - дотационное дело. И спонсируется местным раджей. В Индии это было обязательное условие. Единичные йогины-отшельники не в счет, это сейчас их через одного.
> 
> Впрочем самоокупаемость и самообеспечение - это чисто китайское ноу-хау в Дхарме, так что я ваш аргумент принимаю исключительно через эту вашу призму. 
> 
> P.S. посты на форуме с призывами бросить писать на форум и занятся наконец практикой смотрятся не менее забавно



Местным раджой, заметьте, а не парламентом. Как только раджей сменили Моголы, Дхарма, основанная на спонсорстве, куда-то подевалась.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Я собственно говорю, что царь-чакравартин никоим образом не устраивал у себя демократий и парадов суверенитетов. Равно, как и Мин Чжуанчжан.


Так никто здесь пацифизм и не проповедует! :Smilie: 

Чакравартину - Чакравартиново, а Архату - Архатово!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вдогонку про Александра Гельевича. Ему бы наконец определиться, кто он - русский национальный патриот, или евразиец-имперец. Этьо две вещи взаимоисключающие.


Русский национальный патриот и евразиец-имперец!
Аристотелевская логика в данном случае не работает!

----------


## Ersh

> Русский национальный патриот и евразиец-имперец!
> Аристотелевская логика в данном случае не работает!


При чем здесь аристотелева логика? Чистая политика - либо он хочет национальное государство, тогда все нац. образования недовольные отваливаются во главе с потомком Чингисхана (еще один чакравартин), либо наднациональное, тогда национальную гордость великоросса нужно оставить для дома.

----------


## Skyku

> Я, как ты знаешь, коренной харьковчанин, но вот что такое Украина, хоть убей, не пойму.


Знаю. Моя Вика тоже не понимает. Она по обоим коленам русская, по одному из астраханских рыбарей, по другому из Белгородских пролетариев. Для нее, как и для Чичибабина СССР и была Россией, а Россия = СССР. А вот для меня - нет.




> С историко-филологической точки зрения не стоит особого труда доказать, что это виртуальное государство с виртуальным же языком и культурой.


Наверное. Только ни мои обое деда и обое бабки этих доказательств не знали. Для них москаль всегда был пришлый воин. Как и поляк. И потом этот москаль естественно превратился в комуняку. 
Не знали этих доказательств и мои родители. Несмотря на то что отец отслужил 27 лет в СА прапорщиком, и все время плевался на промывку мозгов замполитами, так и не узнал. Темный народ, эти малоросы...




> Это те многочисленные крысы, что как только запахло не простыми временами толпою ринулись с большого общего корабля в суверенные лодчонки.


Это верно. Крысы. В лучшаем случае попугаи  :Smilie: 

Знаете, я не поверю что японский буддист достиг чего-то в практике, если он как средний япониц считает что корейцы - это недолюди.




> Говорил что пьют. Так не пейте. Якуты порят водку - а виноваты русские.


Как сейчас доказано, у монголоидной рассы печень по другому рабоает. Потому что американские индейцы, что народы Севера спивались быстро. Но перед этим получали гоооораздо больше удовольствия от опьянения.

Ветеран же тот вопрошал о том, почему везут ТОЛЬКО водку???




> Бледнолицие принесли с собой огненную воду и все индейцы забухали. Забывают язык, перестают почитать духов, хотят завести ранчо или жить в Нью-Йорке.


Нет. Бледнолицые начиная с конкистадоров оказались агрессивнее. Как один современный эскимос сказал: "Мы боялись белых, потому что те могли убить другого. Запросто."
А насчет хотят, так кто ж им даст. Они там в резервациях разве что туристов и развлекают. Думаю максимум пару поколений, и туристам придется только в музеях и смотреть.




> Мы вас не любим, жить с вами не хотим, но хотим жить как вы - сытно и красиво


Забавно то, что они не хотели. И великий американский праздник День Благодарения возник тогда, когда они помогли голодающим европейцам, едой. Из сострадания. Те правда возблагодарили Бога.
Нынешние индейцы конечно хотят материальных благ. А язык свой и культуру конечно воспринимают как древние и замшелые и этому препятствующие. Так и украинцев что поляки, что русские считали за второй сорт, и немало было тех, кто как мог открещивался. Богдан Хмельницкий например. Правда, как ни выслуживался, ему таки польский шляхтич напомнил... 

Спасибо и участникам форума, в очередной раз напомнили  :Smilie: 




> Имперские комплексы всегда будут сталкиваться с комплексами неполноценности малых народов. Это было всегда и будет всегда. Вопрос этот неразрешим.


Еще что я вынес из христианства - каждый самолично предстанет перед Богом.
И наверное неверно перенес эту собственную ответственность и в буддизм - каждый САМ нарабатывает и будет пожинать плоды своей кармы. В силу каких комплексов, не важно.

Но как я не верил священнику, обирающему приход, так и не поверю рассуждающему о джханах не избавившемуся от первых, или от вторых комплексов.




> Это и есть политика. См. деятельность Usa на мировой арене.


Смотрю. И понимаю, что Россия просто завидует. И что к ней относятся слова блаженного Августина - "Ребенок безгрешен не в силу душевных помыслов, а в силу телесной слабости".
Но что есть Usa или Россия, и их политика как не некое усредненное пожелание их граждан?
И это очередное обсуждение подверждает, что имперское стажятельство и "всемогущество" свойственно и практикующим буддистам.




> У нас одна на всех национальность - человек.


Согласен с этим Дордже? А Далай-Лама?

Я то ладно, попугай и крыса. А вот как быть с Далай-Ламой? Почему это китайцам низя давить Тибет, а вот россиянам - можно?




> Нац.-культурная идентичность в голове, а не в границах.


Вот тут - полностью согласен. Просто при возможности, то что в голове и реализовывается в границах. Вопрос тогда еще - границы какой идентичности обозначены границами российской федерации? А что ограничивали границы СССР?
И такие ли границы у ЕС?




> При этом не разбазарил, не предал анафеме то из чего вышли в частности вы.
> Не продал, не перекинулся, не состоял. Хотя и ворчу по поводу и без.


Возможность появилась, вот и вышли. Давно хотели. И на гривнах теперь вот красуются: предатель поляков Б. Хмельницкий, предатель русских И. Мазепа, ярый националист - Т. Шевченко, и галыцкая поэтесса - Леся Украинка.

Так что все правда, нету их никаких украинцев. Крысы, воры, попугаи. А если политкорректно - малоросы.




> не понимаю, почему нужно вешать ярлык жириновщины на каждого человека, считающего своей Родиной Россию


думаю теперь понятней, что я называю жириновщиной? Это когда меня убеждают что моя родина - Россия. А если не Россия, то значит я - третий сорт. Лизатель какого там сапога. (главная то обида что не моего, не русского)
Знать не знал что моя родина - Россия. Для меня что Россия что Польша. Поляки, кстати считают что украинцы - это практически поляки. Недозрелые просто. 




> Буряты - реальный народ, "украинцы" - виртуальный.


Слышал много раз. И услышу не раз еще. Мало ли что геббельсы тявкают. Тем более великоросом мне все равно не стать, даже если начну русский сапог лизать.




> Российская политическая машина спокойно перемелет и Дорже Дугарова и протесты и Банзаевские стихи и все прочее. Не чихнет и не поперхнется.


Кто знает... Развал колосса СССР был более удивителен. Ничего, случился ведь.




> В империи же демократия в реально может существовать только среди элиты, объединенной одной целью, одной имперской идеей, как среди царскосельских лицеистов.


И я согласен с Бердяевым. Проблема в том, что когда империя рушится, игра по старым правилам только ускоряет ее разложение и омертвение. Англичане вот шотландцев не отпустили, но даже свою валюту разрешили печатать. А если бы продолжали бы разыгрывать из себя великобритов, то получили бы Ольстер.




> Общество потребления не пощадит никого, а эта сила вполне подлежит определению сансарической.


И с этим согласен. Желание империи и ассоциируется с бОльшим уровнем потребления и сытости. Кому же светит быть только колонией, придатком, будет стараться уползти, выскользнуть из цепких объятий империи. Империя же пусть бухтит на неблагодарных. А что ей остается, если не может удержать?




> Да, Скайку, выясните сначала (для себя хотя бы), где грань между "москалем" и украинцем и граница их расселения, а то как-то неубедительно выходит - пол-Украины того и гляди обратно к ненавистной России отвалится.


Аха, далась олигархам Восточной Украины Россия. Так и мечтают почивать рядом с Ходоровским. Автономии, или "мягкой федерации" они хотят, в составе Украины. Границы же расселения что русских, что украинцев давно перемешаны.
А Россия мне, да и многим украинцам не ненавистна. Просто - чужая страна. Сколько ни бывал в Москве (да и срочную служил там) так и не понравилась мне она. Настолько что зовут приятели, на заработки поехать (1Сник я) соглашаюсь токмо на оффшор. Чужой напрочь город мне.




> Когда кто-то в независимом украинском государстве жить не хочет - это, разумеется, конечно же, "распропагандированность"...


Странно что эти кто-то - живут. Индейцы и якуты значит сами виноваты, а вот русские с восточных областей Украины - не сами.




> Московской Руси такое презрение к "инородцам" было почти не свойственно


Ой ли  :Smilie: 




> просто время сейчас такое - закипает снова все на постсоветском пространстве...


я бы сказал - догнивает. А судороги посмертные еще поколение, два, да и пройдут.




> О какой буддийской практике речь, Сергей, когда мало-мальски ясное видение перешибается донцовщиной и оранжем?


То есть я не имел права голосовать за того президента, за которого хочу?
Не имею права ощущать себя украинцем?
Не имею права отстаивать свои гражданские права?
Кстати, результаты этих выборов показали тот же расклад, что и после перевыборов. Спрашивается, украинцы должны были молчать, когда их хотели облапошить?

Вообще, имеет ли право буддист быть гражданином и ощущать свою принадлежность к национальности своих родителей?




> многонациональное общежитие было плохим или скорее плохим, это явно лучше, чем резня в Карабахе, Баку, Фергане, Бендерах и т.д.


Да, в тюряге там поди, повозмущайся. 




> Это осознание причастным себя к некой общности. Это осознание себя не таким, как другие. Особенным. И ты меня спросишь, особенный — это какой? Отвечаю: тут всё просто, особенный — это значит лучше, чем другие. Если ты русский — значит, ты лучше чем хохол, которых сюда понаехало. Если ты украинец — значит, ты лучше чем москаль, который, гад, продохнуть не даёт.
> ...
> (c) Гоблин


Ну как то меряет. Для меня если ты русский, то ты вот такой. Если украинец - то такой. Лучше, хуже - по каким весам?




> Да потому что Россия на фиг никому не нужна.
> И в первую очередь — самим русским.


Полностью согласен. Как один из участников сказал - "Если мне поставят выбор Россия или Дхарма, я выберу Дхарму"
Дордже вот хочет совместить. Убрать это ИЛИ. Я тоже, мне Украина - нужна. Малороссию пусть себе Россия сама строит. С какой стати мне на какую-то там империю трудится?

А вообще, поуспокоился, написав все это.
Русских стало жалко.
Почему то вспомнилась шутка:
Поймал мужик золотую рыбку, и сказал:
- Хочу чтобы у меня все было.
Вздохнула тяжко рыбка, и ответила:
- Мужик, у тебя все было...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> При чем здесь аристотелева логика? Чистая политика - либо он хочет национальное государство, тогда все нац. образования недовольные отваливаются во главе с потомком Чингисхана (еще один чакравартин), либо наднациональное, тогда национальную гордость великоросса нужно оставить для дома.


Ну конечно же, ни о каком национальном государстве не может быть и речи.
Разрабатывается новый неоевразийский сверхнациональный проект, где национальную гордость придётся поумерить, что не исключает патриотизма.
Своего рода национально-евразийская гармония. В перспективе планируется привлечение бывших советских республик и максимальное сближение с Востоком (от мусульманского Ирана до Китая) - вплоть до возможностей различных конфедеративных вариантов. В общем, альтернативный проект глобализации. Пока для многих это выглядит утопией, но соцлагерь в XIX веке тоже был утопией. Кстати, ШОС (Шанхайская организация сотрудничества) - уже реальность.

----------


## Ersh

Ага... Великая Середина... Ордусь и все такое :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Только давайте, создание ШОС-то не ставить в заслуги Александру Гельевичу, право слово...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тебя бы в мою ситуацию... скуксишся сразу... когда тебя на допрос потащат в прокуратуру или в шестой отдел по борьбе с терроризмом.
> 
> За тобою наружнее наблюдение устанавливают?
> Твои телефоны прослушивают? Твоих друзей ночью на допрос в фсб незаконно доставляют?
> На тебя снайперы прицел направляют, когда ты проводишь мирные пикеты и митинги?
> 
> Ты не был в моей ситуации поэтому будь добр молчи.
> 
> Один Skyku понял что тут твориться... только он проявил истино буддийское понимание.


Ай, Че Гевара ты наш. 

А посидеть на допросе в CIA по обвинению в организации ракетного обстрела - сахар? 
Или попасть в демократическую тюрьму Пули Черки, Кабул (которую пару месяцев назад просто раскатали танками со всеми заключенными, тихо и без воплей правозащитников)? 
Снайперы? Обыденная реальность демократического, оккупационного режима... С присказкой:
- радуйся парень, что живой. у них приказ стрелять без предупреждения... 
- спасибо, Вилкинсон, я осознал... 
(а глаза такие добрые, добрые)
спасибо рошановцам - вытащили....

Дордже, просто признай, что ты и есть террорист. Посему шестой отдел как раз для тебя. В Афгане давно бы уже отправился по этапу до Гуантанамы. А там законов нет. И с пытками полный порядок. 

В Раше прослушивают кого угодно. Кто работает в связи и знает про СОРМ, те в курсе. И не надо руки заламывать... А в западных странах я просто умолчу про АНБ и прочие органы.

Короче. 

Буряты жили в Российской Империи очень давно. И еще существуют, как народ. А вот где народ Быстрого Оленя или Танцующего с ветром?

P.S. Блаженны праведники, руками которых подлецы таскают каштаны из огня. 
P.S.S. Никакой Руси не знаю. Киевская закончилась литовской 100 летней оккупацией. Посему царство Московское + Золотая Орда = Евразия!
Евразийские буддисты - рулез!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну я особо не сомневался в такой оценке 
> 
> Поэтому то мне очень близка и понятна позиция что Далай-Ламы, что Доржо.
> 
> Первые уроки - кто попугай, а кто человек я получил в старших классах. На Севере жил, в Тикси. И отношение русских к якутам меня весьма удивило. Ладно насмешки, но откель презрение то у такого широкого душой русского?
> 
> Потом понял, да нет ее, никакой широкой и щедрой души, ни у янки, ни у русского. Встречается она только у отдельных представителей, которые умеют задумываться, и откладывать в сторону сформирванное пропагандой эго.


Звери, что и говорить...

Вас пугают имперские тенденции? Но все познается в сравнении. Я не помню такого:
- хороший якут - это мертвый якут;
- продай зараженные одеяла якуту;
- надо перестрелять всех оленей, чтобы они передохли с голоду;
- загоним якутов в резервации...
Наверное, это была пропаганда, не имевшая *никакого* отношения к реальности.




> А простым "подданым" впаривают мульку про нац. самоопределение и прочее. Про нац. гордость и сохранение культуры. Типичная подмена понятий. Если бы запрещали *говорить, писать, учить на своем языке* - был бы повод обвинений в геноциде.


А вот интересно, как с русским языком *на* Украине и в Прибалтике?

P.S. На любой ваш вопрос дам один ответ:
- у нас есть пулемет, а у вас его нет. (с) Киплинг

----------


## Борис

2Skyku

//Аха, далась олигархам Восточной Украины Россия. Так и мечтают почивать рядом с Ходоровским. Автономии, или "мягкой федерации" они хотят, в составе Украины. //

Разумеется, "только олигархи". Вот о чем я и говорю.

//Границы же расселения что русских, что украинцев давно перемешаны.//

Наконец-то...

//Странно что эти кто-то - живут. Индейцы и якуты значит сами виноваты, а вот русские с восточных областей Украины - не сами.//

Вот те, в ком нет "чувства Украины" и не хотят все больше и больше. Но, конечно же, "мы им не дадим" :Big Grin:  

//Цитата:
Московской Руси такое презрение к "инородцам" было почти не свойственно  

Ой ли //

Еще как "ой". Если вбитые в голову штампы отбросить. А не мыслить ими.

Разумеется, в принципе разное бывало. Но посмотрите на происхождение многих знатных родов в Московии, да и Российской Империи тоже.

//я бы сказал - догнивает. А судороги посмертные еще поколение, два, да и пройдут//

Радуетесь, я погляжу. Мало вам все бед...  :Frown:  Разумеется, лично Вас и просвещенных украинцев это не коснется, вы будете жить припеваючи в просвещенной Европе, куда вас так и жаждут принять - недавно вон опять отказали  :Big Grin:  

//То есть я не имел права голосовать за того президента, за которого хочу?
Не имею права ощущать себя украинцем?
Не имею права отстаивать свои гражданские права?//

Вы своим оппонентам сами в этом отказыаете - почему хотите, чтоб к Вам иначе относились?

//Кстати, результаты этих выборов показали тот же расклад, что и после перевыборов. Спрашивается, украинцы должны были молчать, когда их хотели облапошить?//

Опять двадцать пять! Во внимание надо принимать, конечно, только те результаты тех выборов, что вам удобны. Результаты референдума 1 декабря 1991 года, третьего тура 2004-го и нынешнее большинство в Раде - это правильно, от этого и будем плясать. А 17 марта 1991-го - нафиг! Второй тут 2004 - нафиг! Верховный суд же признал. А то, что признал под давлением - фигня! Закарпатье, Крым , Новороссия, проведи там референдум о расширении (в Крыму) или введении автономии, проголосуют всеми руками "за" - так мы и проводить там ничего не будем!

//Да, в тюряге там поди, повозмущайся.//

Да, конечно, только тюряга и была. Только вот число заключенных возросло в разы на постсоветском пространстве. Свобо-о-да!


//Ну как то меряет. Для меня если ты русский, то ты вот такой. Если украинец - то такой. Лучше, хуже - по каким весам?//

Вам виднее. Присмотритесь повнимательнее, а не только "проклятых московских шовинистов" критикуйте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так и украинцев что поляки, что русские считали за второй сорт, и немало было тех, кто как мог открещивался.


референдум проводили на тему:
- считаете ли вы украинцев вторым сортом?

Только в чухонской стране "второсортный" украинец Хрущев смог стать руководителем всея!!! 

Посмотрим, когда в Брюсселе произойдет что-то подобное...

Проблемы имперского мышления - не более, чем комплексы преставителей...

Кста... А вот мне интетесно, сольются ли немцы, французы и англичане с украинцами в равностном экстазе? Или мы опять увидим эти сопли про имперское мышление? Мажте гуще, оно вам идет.

P.S. Я понимаю, что много на в моей стране не так, что недобра власть к людям в ней. Но не тянет меня надеть нацистский мундир с нашивкой "Свободный Татарстан".




> Боже сколько лет я иду но не сделал и шаг
> Боже сколько дней я ищу то что вечно со мной
> Сколько лет я жую вместо хлеба сырую любовь
> Сколько жизни в висок мне плюет
> Вороненым стволом долгожданная даль
> 
> Припев: Черные фары у соседних ворот
>              Люки наручники порванный рот
>              Сколько раз покатившись моя голова
> ...

----------


## Борис

"_А главное, оно (Советское гос-во) было надежно защищено от яда собственной социальной и национальной ненависти. И защитой от этого яда были не танки и ракеты, не КГБ и даже не дубинки ОМОНа, а такое жизнеустройство, которое не выбрасывало массы людей из общества, при котором не тлел по всей стране огонь голодовок учителей и инвалидов-спасателей, а телевизионной сволочи не разрешалось стравливать людей разных религий и национальностей. 

Все это – главные и простые вещи, Азбучные истины. Пока мы к ним не вернемся и их не обдумаем, бесполезно копаться в мелочах._"

(С) С.Г.К.-М.

От себя добавлю: многие жаловались и жалуются, что-де при СССР их нацию кто-то притеснял. Шафаревича послушаешь - притесняли русских все, кому не лень, незалежников послушаешь - москали сами их притесняли, многие еврейские диссиденты считали СССР антисемитским государством, многие националисты (не только русские) - сионистским (!! - несмотря на конфликт с Израилем).

И так до бесконечности - взаимоисключающие претензии.

Не признак ли это того, что все было в общем и целом неплохо?

------------

В свою очередь, немного поостынув...

*Сергей (Лысак)*, я понимаю, что многие на Украине искренне считают себя отдельным народом (в чем причина - вопрос другой, но факт есть факт). Многим чувство единства народов и субэтносов было до лампочки - что поделаешь, большинству обывателей вообще на все, что их непосредственно не касается, начхать, и это их право.

Но я вот припоминаю, что мои западенские (Тернопольская обл.) знакомые сразу после провозглашения независимости, например, так и ринулись в ненавистную Москву торговать.

А еще помню еще с 80-х. Возвращаешься домой в Москву, садишься в Тернополе в поезд (74-й, Львов-Москва или 10-й, Братислава-Москва), обычно Киев проезжаешь ночью, и получается, что вечером едешь по Западной и средне-западной Украине, а утром - уже по территории РСФСР. И странно - в Киеве не так много, кажется, сменилось народу в вагоне, лица по большей части те же, но вот вечером почти все по-украински говорили, а утром - уже по-русски...  :Smilie: 

Даже у тех, кому начхать на великороссов, как правило, есть родня по всему бывшему СССР. *Народы и народности повязаны общей судьбой и связями. И рвать их, проводя гос.границы (что неизбежно в той или иной степени ведет к конфликтам) - глупо и преступно!!!*

И, пожалуйста, не надо говорить, будто при нашем совместном житии все было плохо, и во всем плохом москали виноваты. Многое было очень даже хорошо. Многое - лучше, чем могло бы быть при любом другом раскладе. А в той крови, которой пролилось в 20-м веке немало (и которой, правда, было не больше, а то и меньше, чем в других странах в аналогичные периоды), повинны в равной степени все. Нету такого, чтоб какая-то нация была палачом, а остальные - белые и пушистые.

----------


## Борис

P.s.

Вообще, надо добавить, что хотя умеренное евразийство для России - это даже не доктрина, а констатация факта, все же к радикальному евразийству надо, ИМХО, отнестись настороженно. Вряд ли оно лучше бездумного евроцентризма.

У нас сложилась общность народов - вот и славно. Незачем ею лишний раз жертвовать в угоду соседям - что восточным, что западным.

----------


## PampKin Head

А может все банално просто и связано с экономическими интересами, обусловленными *строительством нефтепровода в  Китай*?

.... и чем бурят отличается от монгола, как он появился на территории Российской Империи?

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот интересно, как с русским языком *на* Украине и в Прибалтике?


Именно так. И 100% гарантирую, что такие проблемы (а может и похлеще) будут и в "отделившейся" Бурятии и прочих "традиционных" буддийских республиках, если им дать "волю".

В том-то и различие "российского имперства" от мелко-национального сепаратизма.

Всех, всех тянет отделиться. А жрать то они на что будут?? У дяди Сэма  клянчить дотации в обмен на строительство военных баз? И при этом праведно возмущаться, что Россия им продает газ/нефть по мировым ценам или блокирует ввоз плохого бухла (как видно, для некоторых ново-стран, это чуть ли не единственный экспортируемый товар) ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Абсолютно уверен, что в суверенном Татарстане русский язык будет запрещен в пять минут. Православные татары будут *принудительно* обращены в Ислам (в соответствии со словами Пророка).

А всем остальным будет навязан новый татарский, который изобретается соответствующим НИИ в Казани (который ни моя бабка, говорившая плохо по-русски, но отлично на татарском; ни мать не воспринимают)!

Даешь слияние самарской области и Татарстана!!!

*Даешь свободу штату Техас!!! Дайте денег мексиканским патриотам!!! Братья-ирландцы из Белфаста, мы с вами!!! 

Ульям Воллес forever!!! Английскую королеву- в Тауэр!!! Великобритания - тюрьма шотландского народа!!!

Поддержим басков в их борьбе!!!*

Не поехать ли по примеру украинских братушек освобождать Крым от ... сами знаете кого? Или баскам помочь... Эх... 



> ГРЕНАДА
> 
> Мы ехали шагом,
> Мы мчались в боях,
> И "Яблочко"-песню
> Держали в зубах.
> Ах, песенку эту
> Доныне хранит
> Трава молодая -
> ...


Паки, паки... Даешь церковнославянский в качестве второго государственного в России!!!!

----------


## Ондрий

Известный плакат с красноармейцем:

- А ТЫ выучил албанский??!

(помогать косоварам)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> хотя умеренное евразийство для России - это даже не доктрина, а констатация факта, все же к радикальному евразийству надо, ИМХО, отнестись настороженно. Вряд ли оно лучше бездумного евроцентризма.
> 
> У нас сложилась общность народов - вот и славно. Незачем ею лишний раз жертвовать в угоду соседям - что восточным, что западным.


К сожалению, даже умеренного евразийства у нас никогда не было и нет. Фактически Россия всегда была евразийской страной (от Рюриков до Путина), но идеологически от евразийства открещивалась. Имперско-царские идеологии с православно-национальной доминантой и марксистско-ленинский интернационализм - всё это от евразийства отстоит довольно далеко. Впрочем, каждый исторический этап требует своего идеологического проекта. И сейчас у России просто нет выбора - либо придётся вписаться (на вторых ролях) в либеральный проект западной глобализации с перспективой медленной гибели или же вместе со своими восточными союзниками (прежде всего Индией и Китаем) создать мощный и адекватный альтернативный проект. Осуществление этого проекта и будет "радикальным евразийством", но радикальным для Запада, а для нас (и для наших восточных соседей) это вполне органично. И ведь никто не собирается жертвовать общностью народов. Эта общность именно здесь и сейчас испытывает смертельную угрозу, а евразийская идея как раз и послужит нерушимым фундаментом для существования и укрепления этой общности.

Ersh! Азиопа и Ордусь - любимая фишка ненавистников России и либеральных глобализаторов. А создание ШОС (представленные незападные страны объединяют более половины человечества!) - это лишь первый шаг на пути глобальной евразийской консолидации. Индия и Китай уже двадцать лет ждут адекватных мессиджей и импульсов из России. И не примаковских половинчатых предложений семилетней давности, а реальных стратегически-интеграционных идей и программ. Повторяю, у России просто нет выбора. Или пойти по этому разумному и единственно возможному пути или же через несколько десятилетий оказаться в границах Московской Руси.

----------


## Skyku

> но вот вечером почти все по-украински говорили, а утром - уже по-русски...


Естественная реакция. Мои родители также поступали, дома на украинском, а на людях - на русском. Кому хочется быть третьесортным славянином? А это давали понять и при союзе. В Тикси также было, и украинский можно было услышать только из форточки на кухне.

Читая же эти бессильные постинги понятно, что у России, чтобы вернуть былое величие и значимость только один реальный шанс - скинхеды (осознать старый уже фильм "Россия которую *мы потеряли*" - фантастический).

Русское общество в России если и не созрело к их приятию и одобрям, то близко к тому. Так когда-то и немцы сделали ставку на национал-социализм.
Иначе сбудется пророчество З. Бжезинского - Россия в обозримом будущем станет обычной и заурядной среднеевропейской страной, растерявши значение как сверхдержавы, так и доминирующего государства в регионе.

А насчет русского языка в Украине в качестве второго государственного, Партия Регионов уже через пару дней после выборов заявила: "Проблема русского языка не актуальна". Вот такая проросийская партия.
Что и ожидалось, каждые выборы, те кто рассчитывают на голоса русских избирателей поднимают эту тему. Результат один - после выборов тема эта снимается.




> Не поехать ли по примеру украинских братушек освобождать Крым


Езжайте, кто ж мешает  :Smilie:  Только если с российской апатией: "Все равно ничего не получится" - то смысл?




> Не признак ли это того, что все было в общем и целом неплохо?


Может и было. Важно что время прошедшее.
Мои родители о прошлом не жалеют, и обычные такие украинцы.
Я в СССР тоже не хочу. И с каждым годом ощущаю все бОльший запах "совка", от северного соседа. Дело россиян, как им жить.
Украинцы хотят жить по другому. Получится, не получится, зависит по бОльшей части уже от них самих. Россия "чахнет" на глазах, и пытается убедить своих граждан в обратном. Как я вижу, получается, хотя не гладко. Но остальные то видят более реальную картину. 




> и чем бурят отличается от монгола, как он появился на территории Российской Империи?


Ждал, кто же рискнет запулить "малоросом" и в бурята :d

Как же вы ребята предсказуемы в своем гоноре...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> у России, чтобы вернуть былое величие и значимость только один реальный шанс - скинхеды (осознать старый уже фильм "Россия которую *мы потеряли*" - фантастический).
> 
> Русское общество в России если и не созрело к их приятию и одобрям, то близко к тому. Так когда-то и немцы сделали ставку на национал-социализм.
> Иначе сбудется пророчество З. Бжезинского - Россия в обозримом будущем станет обычной и заурядной среднеевропейской страной, растерявши значение как сверхдержавы, так и доминирующего государства в регионе.


Действительно, на сегодняшний день становятся всё более очевидными две альтернативы действующей аморфной модели управления (идеологический вакуум неизбежно будет заполнен, свято место пусто не бывает): крайне правый национальный радикализм либо евролиберализм. То и другое смерти подобно (как и современный псевдоцентризм). А Бжезинский, как обычно, лукавит; он прекрасно понимает, что в случае осуществления западных сценариев для России, она превратится не в "заурядную среднеевропейскую страну", а в лоскутное региональное одеяло. И он, как и все западные "друзья России", делают для этого всё возможное, разыгрывая на своей политической шахматной доске последний (как они полагают) эндшпиль для России. А некоторые "братья-украинцы" злорадно посмеиваются и аплодируют...

Но этим бредовым предвкушениям сбыться не суждено, ибо идея общности и единения евразийских народов с каждым годом начинает всё больше осознаваться и применяться (ШОС!) как на Востоке, так и в России. 

Нам не нужны марширующие скины и изгаляющиеся либералы, эти ваши западные чудовища. К вам их и отправим!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Михаил, а Вас не смущает, что стопроцентное евразийство предполагает тесное сотрудничество России с исламизмом, со странами вроде Ирана? О чём А.Г. Дугин так упорно талдычит: мол, русский с иранцем братья на век. Ну не чушь ли это?

Евразийство основано на примитивной дуалистической логике: атлантисты, люди Моря - и люди Суши... Хотя нынешние "атлантисты" как раз и есть вчерашние люди Суши, если вспомнить историю переселения народов и завоевания Америки. Евразийство объявляет Запад врагом, хотя это тоже чушь на постном масле. Запад не враг, а банальный экономический конкурент (или партнёр - в зависимости от ситуации). И Запад этот далеко не монолитен. Германо-скандинавские северные страны - и романский юг, Европа в целом - и США. Причём есть ещё такие гиганты, как Канада и Австралия...

Эрго: евразийство - культурно-политический романтизм. Утопия. Наша главная проблема в СНГ: мы не умеем жить по-буддийски, "здесь и сейчас". Только в великом прошлом или в великом будущем. Отсюда вся бедность, неустроенность, беззаконие... Не Запад проклинать нужно вкупе с украинской оранжевой революцией (которая далеко не так однозначна, как вам внушили г-да Павловский, Кара-Мурза и Дугин) и не мечтать о союзе с исламскими и коммунистическими восточными деспотиями, а "обустроить Россию" (с) Солженицын, который рулез форева.  :Smilie:  Вот, имхо, золотая середина. 

А поскольку от нашей болтовни ровным счётом ничего не зависит, не стоит так эмоционировать: "нам не нужны те, не нужны эти..." Нас-то кто спросил?? И никуда не надо "отправлять" Скайку, я вам этого не позволю!  :Smilie:  Мы с ним ещё попьём пива в Харькове...

----------


## Ондрий

> Россия "чахнет" на глазах, и пытается убедить своих граждан в обратном. Как я вижу, получается, хотя не гладко. Но остальные то видят более реальную картину.


угу... загнивает адназначна. Как тот капитализм у Ленина.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, а Вас не смущает, что стопроцентное евразийство предполагает тесное сотрудничество России с исламизмом, со странами вроде Ирана?


Дмитрий, лучше тактическое взаимодействие с традиционным Ираном, нежели сдача всех своих позиций и интересов антитрадиционным Штатам.




> Евразийство основано на примитивной дуалистической логике: атлантисты, люди Моря - и люди Суши... Хотя нынешние "атлантисты" как раз и есть вчерашние люди Суши, если вспомнить историю переселения народов и завоевания Америки


Евразийство основано не только на дуализме Суши и Моря. Эта геополитическая концепция является составной частью разрабатываемого евразийского проекта, но не его основанием. Я считаю эту теорию устаревшей и недостаточной, она требует коррекции и доработки.




> Евразийство объявляет Запад врагом, хотя это тоже чушь на постном масле. Запад не враг, а банальный экономический конкурент (или партнёр - в зависимости от ситуации). И Запад этот далеко не монолитен. Германо-скандинавские северные страны - и романский юг, Европа в целом - и США. Причём есть ещё такие гиганты, как Канада и Австралия...


Не надо всё сводить к банальной экономической конкуренции. В основе социально-экономической и военно-политической борьбы интересов всегда лежали религиозно-философские и духовно-идеологические парадигмы и концепции. На личностном уровне Запад неоднороден, но идеологически и геополитически он преимущественно един.




> Эрго: евразийство - культурно-политический романтизм. Утопия. Наша главная проблема в СНГ: мы не умеем жить по-буддийски, "здесь и сейчас". Только в великом прошлом или в великом будущем. Отсюда вся бедность, неустроенность, беззаконие...


О видимости утопий я уже говорил. А вот СНГ как было утопией, так ею и осталось. Здесь и сейчас мы видим обломки и остатки территорий, науки, духовности и т. д.  Из Москвы Вам, может быть, будет виднее...




> Не Запад проклинать нужно вкупе с украинской оранжевой революцией (которая далеко не так однозначна, как вам внушили г-да Павловский, Кара-Мурза и Дугин) и не мечтать о союзе с исламскими и коммунистическими восточными деспотиями, а "обустроить Россию" (с) Солженицын, который рулез форева.  Вот, имхо, золотая середина.


Об "оранжевой революции" я не говорил ни слова. Об идеологическом технократе Павловском  рассуждать просто несерьёзно. А вот об обустройстве России не декларациями надо мыслить (не вижу в лозунге "сбережения населения" никакой золотой середины), а реальными проектами и вытекающими из них действиями. Абстрактный "Запад" никто не проклинает; речь идёт о совершенно конкретных вещах. О "союзе с деспотиями" тоже никто не мечтает. Разговор о духовном, культурном и социостратегическом единении. Абсолютом же современной деспотии являются Соединённые Штаты Америки (Новый Рим и Новый Рейх), что уже очевидно даже для десятков миллионов людей Запада.




> И никуда не надо "отправлять" Скайку, я вам этого не позволю!  Мы с ним ещё попьём пива в Харькове...


Что ж...  Пейте свою "Баварию", а евразийство оставьте нам! :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дело россиян, как им жить.
> Украинцы хотят жить по другому. Россия "чахнет" на глазах, и пытается убедить своих граждан в обратном.


Да, прям-таки на глазах чахнет она, матушка... Да так, что, переехав через границу, видишь на расстоянии 3-4 часов езды новенькое здание Белгородского университета, после которого о родном ХНУ даже вспоминать стыдно. Чистота и порядок на улицах. Красота новых зданий и ухоженный вид старых. Скайку, сверни как-нибудь с Сумской в переулочек. Да что переулочек - посмотри, в каком состоянии весь город.

И потому каждый год малороссы тысячами (если не сотнями тысяч) едут на заработки в эту страшную, совковую, диктаторскую Россию... Да-а...

Кстати, Малороссия - это не уничижительное прозвание, данное москалями-захватчиками, а историческое самоназвание. По образцу византийцев, которые Грецию называли Малой Элладой, а все колонии Византийской империи - Великой. И когда митрополит Петр переехал в Москву, киевские земли были названы Малой, а новые, типа почти колониальные (с точки зрения церковного права) - Великой Русью.  :Smilie:  Так что не знаю, почему у некоторых малороссов с этим словом связан комплекс неполноценности. Мать городов русских...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> На личностном уровне Запад неоднороден, но идеологически и геополитически он преимущественно един.


Ну конечно... То-то я гляжу, Англию ничем от Германии не отличить, а Испанию - от Норвегии. Везде одно и то же...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

А пиво, как говаривал Дугин, - это наш общий евразийский психоделик.  :Smilie:  Так что куда Вы денетесь без пива, с евразийством-то.  :Smilie:  Очень трогательно видеть, как Вы помните самые незначительные детали моих сообщений на БФ. Нарочно изучали? Вы, часом, не из спецслужб?  :Smilie:  Чтоб Вы не подумали, что мы со Скайку продались растленному Западу за кружку пива, уточню: "Новая Бавария" делается в Харькове. Правда, завод в 19 веке немцы построили.

----------


## Борис

//Читая же эти бессильные постинги понятно, что у России, чтобы вернуть былое величие и значимость только один реальный шанс - скинхеды (осознать старый уже фильм "Россия которую мы потеряли" - фантастический).//

Совсем бессильные, конечно же.

По существу Вы, Сергей, не возразили.

Поднимется еще Россия.

----------


## Борис

А Исаич свое дело сделал  :Frown: . Сидит теперь тихо, иногда только выступает.

Понимаю, понимаю, он сидел и все такое _(поэтому, в отличие от того же Кара-Мурзы, и не поворачивается у меня язык его так уж однозначно осуждать)_, но мне от этого не легче.

Как и от того, что оранжевые события были не совсем однозначны.

----------


## Борис

Все было бы хорошо, Дима, но Запад сам не особо торопится нас своими признать.

А стать "европейской нацией" для нас означает стянуться к размерам и впрямь Московской Руси 15-го века. И нефть качать Европе.

Впрочем, кажется, нынешняя власть на все это и нацелена. Хоть и меньше, чем ее полуоппоненты из совсем ура-либерального лагеря.

----------


## Skyku

> Да, прям-таки на глазах чахнет она, матушка... Да так, что, переехав через границу, видишь на расстоянии 3-4 часов езды новенькое здание Белгородского университета, после которого о родном ХНУ даже вспоминать стыдно. Чистота и порядок на улицах. Красота новых зданий и ухоженный вид старых. Скайку, сверни как-нибудь с Сумской в переулочек. Да что переулочек - посмотри, в каком состоянии весь город.


Дим, а ты в Польше бывал? Или в Чехии? И не в столице, а обычном городишке? Будет время, отъедь от Москвы километров на 70.

И нашел кого сравнивать, Россию и Украину. Я сравниваю Россию с той "компанией" где она находится, а не с республикой Чад.




> угу... загнивает адназначна. Как тот капитализм у Ленина.


Если бы не загнивала, не съедала бы тоска по СССР. Россиян.
А радовала бы новая Россия, мол лучше стало чем при большевиках! Радует?




> И потому каждый год малороссы тысячами (если не сотнями тысяч) едут на заработки в эту страшную, совковую, диктаторскую Россию... Да-а...


И не только в Россию. И по европам вынуждены зарабатывать.
А Вы знаете что индийские программисты сплошь на Америку работают, независимо от места проживания? Что ж теперь, им Индию свою за что считать?

И нигде я не говорил что Россия сравнима с Украиной. Не на этом форуме, не на на своих профессиональных. 




> Малороссия - это не уничижительное прозвание, данное москалями-захватчиками, а историческое самоназвание.


Дим, мне без разницы. Что с детства слышал, то и мое. Пусть кто хочет, так и называет.
Только моя реакция на Ukraine более положительна чем Малоросиия. Московия не хочет этого учитывать, вот и получает соответствующий результат.




> так что не знаю, почему у некоторых малороссов с этим словом связан 
> комплекс неполноценности.


Потому что без разницы, малорос ты или украинец - ты третий сорт. Без права на самоопределение. "Ирландец" вобщем. Или "кореец".
И можно называть это комплексом неполноценности, или еще как, мне тоже без разницы. Те же японцы не один век китайцам кланялись, и ничего, самоопределились. 

"Человек есть плод собственного о себе размышления" встетил когда-то фразу Будды Шакьямуни. (не искал правда ссылку на оригинальный контекст).

Так вот, важнее не то что о тебе думают, а что ты сам думаешь о себе. В фразе малорос семантически заложено "унижение", хотя и не задумывалось. И поэтому тот кто будет так себя называть мелким и станет.

Можно сказать что как негр заменен на афроамериканец, так и малорос на - украинец. Но факт в том, что попытка породнить, свести к украинцев-малоросов к русским не удалась. Не произошло ни ассимиляции, ни с поляками, ни с русскими. И сейчас вообще смешная картина - на русском то говорят больше половины граждан Украины, но и больше половины граждан считают себя украинцами и НЕ желают второго государственного языка в виде русского. И желают в Европу, а не в Россию (или ЕЭП).

Насчет же познаний об Украине, так в эти выборы, Партия Регионов обратилась к американским(!) политехнологам, памятуя полный провал российских, которые оказались напрочь неспособны видеть реальную картину на Украине. Но именно эти слепцы и продолжают на российских каналах рассказывать "что украинцы хотят назад в Россию, это Ющенко не хочет!"
Американские же политехнологи знают, что уже даже далеко не все русские с Восточной Украины желают назад, в Россию. И тезисы партии, от русского востока стали презабавны - "курс на Европу, но и с Россией дружить."

Но ждут россиян большие разочарования. И не в Украине дело. А в самой России. Например:

Олег Морозов - первый вице-спикер Государственной Думы от фракции "Единая Россия": По оценкам специалистов, численность населения России, которая, согласно переписи составляет чуть более 142 млн. человек, уже
через четверть века может сократиться до 100 млн. И если ничего не
предпринимать, то к 2075 году в нашей стране может остаться всего лишь 50-55 млн.
...
эксперты Всемирной организации здравоохранения заявляют, что, если потребление чистого алкоголя (т. е. до 96% спирта) ежегодно на душу населения превышает 8 литров, то это уже создает серьезную опасность для генофонда нации. У нас же, по разным оценкам, в среднем за год выпивают от 11 до 15 литров чистого алкоголя. В структуре причин смертности населения от несчастных случаев, травм и отравлений 13,4% составляет летальность от отравлений алкоголем и его суррогатами. Только за один прошлый год по этой причине ушли из жизни более 40 тыс. человек. А если представить себе армию тех, кто не допился до смерти, но регулярно прикладывается к бутылке, то можно понять все масштабы этой угрозы, в том числе и для воспроизводства населения.
...
Деалкоголизация страны возможна лишь в контексте последовательной борьбы с нищетой и бедностью.
---

Как пили русские еще в советское время, поражало украинцев и тогда. Весьма схожие проблемы и в Украине, но Украина и не претендует на какое там величие, сверхдержавность, миссию, и прочее. И что наблюдаю я последние пять лет снижение интереса к крутым попойкам, как было в первой половине 90-ых.

И если верить цифрам и анализам последних лет, именно дороговизна эноргоносителей и обладание ими и содержит Россию. Тот же Китай технологии и продукция России уже не интересуют. Им нужны нефть да газ, и ничего больше. Остальное они успешно берут у Запада.

Разумеется, это все вражеская пропаганда.
В совке были те же тезисы.

Вот только кого "тюрьмой народов" называли?

----------


## Skyku

> По существу Вы, Сергей, не возразили.


Потому что неинтересно.
По существу общаюсь с теми же российскими программистами, знающими немного экономико-финансовые дела. И вообще - реалии.
Восторгов у них в адрес своей страны гоооораздо меньше.
Меня как-то даже допытывать стали: "Ты считаешь Россию свободной страной??? Ну ты и наивный. Это Украина хоть беднее, но свободней"


Поднимется еще Россия.[/quote]
Вполне может быть. Но - сама.




> Как и от того, что оранжевые события были не совсем однозначны.


Это Вам так неудачники политихнологи втирают.
Я же за Ющенко собирался голосовать еще с времен его премьестрва. Когда этого термина и близко не было. И многие мои друзья еще с тех времено его заприметили. 
Теперь мне хотят доказать что это я за пару месяцев поддался американской пропаганде.
Лапшу вначале нужно снимать со своих ушей  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Англию ничем от Германии не отличить, а Испанию - от Норвегии. Везде одно и то же...


Не совсем... :Smilie:  
Германская философская и литературная классика нам куда ближе англосаксонской!
А Кнут Гамсун с Хосе Ортегой-и-Гасетом много поучительных мыслей породили!
Но с духовными гениями Индии и Китая мы (Русы!) братья навек!
Нагарджуна превыше Аристотеля!
Лао-Цзы мудрее Фомы Аквинского!




> А пиво, как говаривал Дугин, - это наш общий евразийский психоделик.  Так что куда Вы денетесь без пива, с евразийством-то.  Очень трогательно видеть, как Вы помните самые незначительные детали моих сообщений на БФ. Нарочно изучали? Вы, часом, не из спецслужб?  Чтоб Вы не подумали, что мы со Скайку продались растленному Западу за кружку пива, уточню: "Новая Бавария" делается в Харькове. Правда, завод в 19 веке немцы построили.


Я не из спецслужб, просто люблю читать внимательно. :Smilie:  
Шедевр Дугина про диакрисис и алкоголь я Вам как-нибудь потом сообщу. :Smilie:  
А в Дхарме Будды, надеюсь, когда-нибудь придём к единению!

----------


## Ондрий

> Дим, а ты в Польше бывал? Или в Чехии? И не в столице, а обычном городишке? Будет время, отъедь от Москвы километров на 70.


Ну я живу не в MSK. За > 1000 км. И город наш развивается и стало лучше чем в 90х. На глазах. Откуда у вас такая информация? По укр. телевизору?

Да, действительно есть регионы в РФ где жить не гуд. Но это как раз те, котоые называют "красные". Где губернатор коммунист или местный парламент бандитско-болшевистский. Не сочтите за поучение - но поменьше смотрите/читайте СМИ. Они везде врут.



> Если бы не загнивала, не съедала бы тоска по СССР. Россиян.
> А радовала бы новая Россия, мол лучше стало чем при большевиках! Радует?


Не передергивайте. Никто не тоскует по СССР! Новая Россия радует. Мне и моей семье сейчас лучше чем 15 лет назад и гораздо лучше чем 25 лет назад.

Мы тут говорили о территориях. Ее уменьшение и есть то, что не нравиться россиянам в РФ. И пожалуйста не нужно в каждом посте видеть оскорбления в адрес украинцев.

У кого, что болит тому то и мерещится. Извините.

----------


## Борис

2SkyKu

//Восторгов у них в адрес своей страны гоооораздо меньше.//

С чего Вы взяли, что у меня восторги по поводу *нынешнего положения* моей страны?

//Если бы не загнивала, не съедала бы тоска по СССР. Россиян.
А радовала бы новая Россия, мол лучше стало чем при большевиках! Радует?//

А я СССР считаю не таким уж плохим образованием.

//Потому что неинтересно.//

Да уж что интересного - приятнее, видать, общаться с теми, кто Россию ругает...

Что ж, не отвечайте по существу. Приятно принимать собственные викальпы за почти что необусловленные дхармы...

Только к чему вообще тогда что-то писать?

----------


## Борис

//Да, действительно есть регионы в РФ где жить не гуд. Но это как раз те, котоые называют "красные".//

Как бы не наоборот, Шубхар (в смысле причины и следствия).

Насчет остального - у каждого свои взгляды.

А вообще, пора завязывать - уж больно распалились...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Доржо Дугаров открыл параллельную тему: "Не надо ругаться".
Да евразийцы (тем более евразийцы-буддисты) никогда не горели желанием ругаться...

----------


## Ондрий

> //Да, действительно есть регионы в РФ где жить не гуд. Но это как раз те, котоые называют "красные".//
> Как бы не наоборот, Шубхар (в смысле причины и следствия).


Я катаюсь по России, общаюсь с друзьями почти со всем СНГ. Говорим друг с другом, сравниваем. Цены, доходы населения, возможности найти хорошую работу. Совсем-совсем не в пользу "красных", как бы кому этого не хотелось.

Хорошо там, где высокий уровень капитализации в его хорошем смысле. Где есть работа и платят нормально.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

shubhar, да ведь не о работе с платежами и не о капитализации речь-то!
Зачем Вы поддаётесь на западнические уловки Скайки! :Smilie: 
Вспомните Будду, Миларепу... Сотни миллионов китайцев, индусов, не мыслящих ни о каких капитализациях, но духовность свою хранящих. А от духовности и уровни капитализации возвышаются! И не как в веберовском протестантизме - капитализация превыше всего, за которой уже ни Христа, ни культуры не видать... Но как в той же Индии и Китае - где бы и на кого бы ни работал индус или китаец, но хранит он верность Духу Востока и Родине своей. Хранят они верность Дхарме - Истине, Закону! Это и наш путь! Что нам коммунисты, либералы и единороссы...  Дхармою, духовностью и евразийством спасёмся!

----------


## PampKin Head

Люди голосуют ногами. 

Предьявите топающих через границы на "независимую" Украину, в Грузию. Али кто-то в Киргизию ломанулся? Наблюдается обратный процесс. Как тараканы ползут, границ не перекрыть...

----------


## Alert

//Дхармою, духовностью и евразийством спасёмся!//

Тогда уж Дхармой спасутся калмыки и буряты, но никак не русские, коим надо только православием спасаться.  :Smilie:  Насчет индусов совсем весело, давайте хотя-бы энциклопедии читать.

Упадок буддизма в Индии.

 Как обособленная религия, привлекавшая к себе новых последователей, укреплявшая свое влияние и создававшая новую литературу, буддизм процветал в Индии примерно до 500 н.э. Его поддерживали правители, в стране возводились величественные храмы и монастыри, появились великие учителя махаяны: Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна, Асанга и Васубандху. Затем наступил спад, который продолжался несколько веков, и после 12 в., когда в Индии власть перешла к мусульманам, буддизм в этой стране практически исчез. Упадку буддизма способствовали различные факторы. В некоторых регионах сложилась неспокойная политическая обстановка, в других буддизм утратил покровительство властей, а кое-где натолкнулся на противодействие враждебно настроенных правителей. Важнее внешних факторов были факторы внутренние. После становления махаяны творческий импульс буддизма ослабел. Буддийские общины всегда жили в соседстве с другими религиозными культами и практиками религиозной жизни – ведийским ритуализмом, брахманизмом, джайнским аскетизмом и поклонением различным индусским богам. Никогда не проявлявший нетерпимости в отношении других религий, буддизм не мог противостоять их влиянию. Уже китайские паломники, посещавшие Индию в 7 н.э., отмечали признаки разложения. Начиная с 11 в. как индуизм, так и буддизм стали испытывать на себе воздействие тантризма, название которого происходит от сакральных книг тантр (руководств)...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> //Дхармою, духовностью и евразийством спасёмся!//
> 
> Тогда уж Дхармой спасутся калмыки и буряты, но никак не русские, коим надо только православием спасаться.  Насчет индусов совсем весело, давайте хотя-бы энциклопедии читать.


Alert, ну за кого Вы меня принимаете? Вы меня, наверное, с кем-то спутали. :Smilie:  
Я ведь не написал, что только Дхармой Будды спасёмся! Я говорю о Дхарме в самом широком смысле (Истина, Учение, Закон), которой, в той или иной степени, следуют все традиционные культуры. Кстати, индуизм после Шанкары стал куда ближе к Дхарме Будды, нежели традиционный брахманизм. А православием русские, увы, не спасутся. 1917 год прекрасно это засвидетельствовал...  Да и вообще, не для нас авраамические небеса...

----------


## Alert

//Я говорю о Дхарме в самом широком смысле (Истина, Учение, Закон)...//

Так выражайтесь точнее и определеннее. "...хранит он верность Духу Востока..." - вот за это Вас и принимают. Пахнет это ньюэйджем.

Живя в Калмыкии, не заметил, чтобы народ здесь особо спасался буддизмом, равно как и православием. И верность то хранят сугубо бытовым версиям учений. Так что пафос Ваш оторван от земли. В Бурятии вон шаманов больше слушают, давайте и шаманизм объявим Дхармой.

Прежде всего нужно успокоиться и понять, что не нужно никуда срочно бежать и всех спасать. Это навязчивое состояние, разогреваемое подобными разговорами. Нужно жить нормально, достойно. Для этого нужно просто работать и не отставать от жизни. От Учений это мало зависит, тем более буддизм не является общественно-политическим учением. Можно быть буддистом, лежать на печи и бесконечно жаловаться на жизнь и правителей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Откуда у вас такая информация? По укр. телевизору?


Я почти не смотрю телевизор. Информация с российских сайтов. И просто из общения с российскими 1Сниками.




> Не сочтите за поучение - но поменьше смотрите/читайте СМИ.


Учту. Информация о настроениях на Украине у Вас откуда?




> Мы тут говорили о территориях. Ее уменьшение и есть то, что не нравиться россиянам в РФ.


На чужой каравай рот не разевай.

Вспоминается Линкольн, который показывал искреннее письмо одного фермера:
"Я не хочу чужой земли! Я всего лишь хочу земли что прилегает к моей."




> И пожалуйста не нужно в каждом посте видеть оскорбления в адрес украинцев.
> 
> У кого, что болит тому то и мерещится. Извините.


Вы не поняли. У меня не болит за украинцев. Это даже не мои проблемы  :Smilie:  Будет плохо тут, уеду где лучше.

Не раз уже писал, что мне мерещится. Форум какой, не забыли надеюсь?




> Как тараканы ползут, границ не перекрыть...


Паразитирующие нации - одним словом.
К скинхедам обратитесь, они помогут разобраться с тараканами.
А границы нужно укреплять, стенку там, бетонную. Или еще что. Некоторые правда не согласны. Но я не против  :Smilie:  Укрепляйте.




> Что ж, не отвечайте по существу.


По существу же никакой сути вопроса не увидел. Старая песня о родственниках, об общей истории, о вреде границ... Почему мне границы не мешают? Наверное потому что я не тоскую о территориях.

И еще интересный момент. Когда "русский" говорит что нет национальностей, а национальность - человек, он конечно подразумевает что только его взгляды являются человеческими. И когда американец говорит о свободе, демократии, о правах человека он так же подразумевает свои собственные как человеческие, а остальные как полу- и недо-.
Того и конфликтуют - ведь взгляды различаются.
Я же не считаю свои взгляды общечеловеческими. А если и называю, то считаю что национальное самосознание и есть - общечеловеческая потребность. Сансарная, разумеется.
Но разница - в отсутствии абсолютизации.

То есть когда ты слышишь как тебе усиленно рассказывают об общечеловеческих ценностях, готовся к тому что навязывают свои собственные ценности, лишая права твои - хоть какой-то человечности.

"Страдают" этим обычно большие мононации. Им, обладая силой большинства не нужно искать компромиса и диалога. Эта привычка во многом и есть - имерский взгляд.




> А я СССР считаю не таким уж плохим образованием.


Многие с Вами согласятся.

На самом деле я довольно равнодушный к антисоветчине.
Для меня важнее тот пункт что это было, и сплыло.
И малопонятно желание людей вернутся в детство, в СССР, в первую брачную ночь,  и все такое.

Мало того, я считаю что то что прошло, скорей всего и должно было пройти ("туда ему и дорога"). По разным причинам, например СССР просто унаследовал все проблемы российской империи, и добавил своих. И закономерно проиграл конкурентам. Причем конкуренты это все вполне просчитали, как в шахматах, и обыграли. 
Но поражение пока не признано проигравшим. И что он делает? Он пытается играть как играл! Вот в чем комизм ситуации (ну или трагизм, как кому хочется). то есть проигравший, отдышавшись даже не меняет тактики, не говоря о стратегии. Он слепо верит что то была случайность, и что если продолжать делать точь в точь тоже самое - он обязательно выиграет.

Потому и жаль русских. Они не могут перестроится. Продумать, подсчитать, проанализировать свои ошибки, а продолжают верить в какую-то особую свою удачу. Которой отродясь не было ни у кого. Ни у янки, ни у китайцев, но вот русские верят что она есть!

Поражает же меня то, что столь грубой и примитивной иллюзией охвачены и буддисты. Которые при этом уверяют себя что они далеки от политики.
Блажен кто верует?

Или все ж карме без разницы, кто во что там верует?




> С чего Вы взяли, что у меня восторги по поводу нынешнего положения моей страны?


Извините, показалось  :Smilie:  Да и не конкретно о Вашем мнении писал.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> //Я говорю о Дхарме в самом широком смысле (Истина, Учение, Закон)...//
> 
> Так выражайтесь точнее и определеннее. "...хранит он верность Духу Востока..." - вот за это Вас и принимают. Пахнет это ньюэйджем.


Вы внимательно читали моё сообщение? Я говорил об индусах и китайцах, которые о Нью-эйдже не имеют никакого представления. Они просто следуют своим традициям, не в пример европейцам.




> Живя в Калмыкии, не заметил, чтобы народ здесь особо спасался буддизмом, равно как и православием. И верность то хранят сугубо бытовым версиям учений. Так что пафос Ваш оторван от земли. В Бурятии вон шаманов больше слушают, давайте и шаманизм объявим Дхармой.


Знаю, что Вы живёте в Калмыкии. Также знаю и то, что духовная ситуация на постсоветском пространстве оставляет желать лучшего. Но это не значит, что надо складывать руки и ждать манны небесной. Что касается шаманов, кастанедовцев и даже ньюэйнджерцев, то это лучше, чем быть потребителем либеральной жвачки масскультуры.




> Прежде всего нужно успокоиться и понять, что не нужно никуда срочно бежать и всех спасать. Это навязчивое состояние, разогреваемое подобными разговорами. Нужно жить нормально, достойно. Для этого нужно просто работать и не отставать от жизни. От Учений это мало зависит, тем более буддизм не является общественно-политическим учением. Можно быть буддистом, лежать на печи и бесконечно жаловаться на жизнь и правителей.


Вы уже говорили о том, что буддизм перпендикулярен политике. На моё возражение Вы не ответили. А кто, собственно, лежит на печке? Его Святейшество Далай-Лама на печке не лежит. Он к вам недавно приезжал...
Ни тибетские Учителя, ни Сангхаракшита, ни Дайсаку Икеда тоже на печке не лежат...  Об этом и речь...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Паразитирующие нации - одним словом.
> К скинхедам обратитесь, они помогут разобраться с тараканами.
> А границы нужно укреплять, стенку там, бетонную. Или еще что. Некоторые правда не согласны. Но я не против Укрепляйте.


Без скинхедов разберемся...
Стенку тоже бы построить неплохо. По примеру иудеев и китайцев. От либеральной заразы.




> Потому и жаль русских. Они не могут перестроится. Продумать, подсчитать, проанализировать свои ошибки, а продолжают верить в какую-то особую свою удачу. Которой отродясь не было ни у кого. Ни у янки, ни у китайцев, но вот русские верят что она есть!


Ты своих сограждан пожалей. А у нас все нормально. Мы в европы и нато не рвемся свободу сдавать. Потихоньку работаем, страну обустраиваем своим трудом. Шваль всякую, которая хочет облагодетельствовать, ногой на их либеральную родину задвигаем... 

Я так понимаю, вот Кармапенко уже "перестроился, посчитал и проанализировал" ошибки и проголосовал ногами!  Причем что-то не в сторону Польши\Чехии\Европы... С чего бы такой выбор в сторону затхлой, тоталитарной Империи?

P.S. Не западло имперским 1С-ом заниматься?

----------


## Банзай

Как сейчас доказано, у монголоидной рассы печень по другому рабоает. Потому что американские индейцы, что народы Севера спивались быстро. Но перед этим получали гоооораздо больше удовольствия от опьянения.
-----------------------------------------
Это ты моему папе скажи, он как правоверный татарин скушал беленькой больше, чем мне улыбается скушать пива и в компании оччень разных людей пьянел последний. Бред это "доказано".

Так и украинцев что поляки, что русские считали за второй сорт, 
--------------------------------------------------
Не украинцев и не удмуртов, за второй сорт миряне почитают людей, меняющих братство на сиюминутную выгоду, разменивающих брата на демократа.

Смотрю. И понимаю, что Россия просто завидует.
Я то ладно, попугай и крыса. А вот как быть с Далай-Ламой? Почему это китайцам низя давить Тибет, а вот россиянам - можно?
-------------------------------------------------
Чему же завидует Россия? Варварству и бескультурью америкосов?
Человеку, вершащему судьбы Югославии, Ирака, Ирана, той же Кореи?
Чур меня чур!

Каждый сам отвечает себе на вопрос кто он ..

Китайцы и Тибет вопрос не мой, Малороссию никтоне давит, она развалится еще при нашей жизни, мы будем тому свидетелями, более того, оголтелые западенцы сами вышвырнут восток дабы не потерять все.
Вопрос, кто скушает западные территории СССР?

А что ограничивали границы СССР?
-------------------------------------------
Великую степь + комплиментарный север.

Знаете, я не поверю что японский буддист достиг чего-то в практике, если он как средний япониц считает что корейцы - это недолюди.
Так что все правда, нету их никаких украинцев. Крысы, воры, попугаи. А если политкорректно - малоросы.
-----------------------------------------
Это если угодно столкнуть позицию оппонента в яму .. не уверен, стоит ли продолжать, вы не ведаете fair play.

----------


## Alert

//Вы внимательно читали моё сообщение?//

Видимо я вычитал то, что Вы сами пока не видите.  :Smilie:  Конечно индус или китаец не ведают о нью-эйдже, это ведь Вы утверждаете, что они де "хранят верность Духу Востока". Вот этот самый "Дух", "Истина", "Закон" - и есть нью-эйдж.

//А кто, собственно, лежит на печке?//

Буддизм - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать. Демократия - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать. Разговоры на кухне, протесты и революции - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать. Просто нужно работать и не отставать от жизни.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> //Вы внимательно читали моё сообщение?//
> 
> Видимо я вычитал то, что Вы сами пока не видите.


Известный постмодернистский приём - читатель подменяет автора. :Smilie:  
(Шучу!).




> Конечно индус или китаец не ведают о нью-эйдже, это ведь Вы утверждаете, что они де "хранят верность Духу Востока". Вот этот самый "Дух", "Истина", "Закон" - и есть нью-эйдж.


Конфуцианско-даосско-буддийскую (марксизм - ширма) культуру Китая и буддийско-индуистскую культуру Индии (что и есть Дух Востока) обзывать Нью-эйджем...- этого я от Вас никак не ожидал...




> //А кто, собственно, лежит на печке?//
> 
> Буддизм - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать. Демократия - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать. Разговоры на кухне, протесты и революции - не гарантия достойной жизни, для этого нужно работать.


О демократии - это смотря что под ней подразумевать...
А примеры духовной работы я привёл в своём предыдущем постинге.
Впрочем, не отрицаю, что затворническая практика является не менее эффективной "работой".

----------


## Alert

//А примеры духовной работы я привёл в своём предыдущем постинге.//

Вы думаете, что "духовная работа" даст народу достойную жизнь? Об этом я и говорил. Народу нужно просто работать, прежде всего работать. В Тибете "духовно работало" почти половина населения, и что с того?

//этого я от Вас никак не ожидал...//

Я процитировал Ваши собственные "термины". Вы не первый на БФ, кто их использует. Опыт показывает, что за подобной терминологией скрывается именно нью-эйдж, к сожалению.

----------


## Банзай

Если бы не загнивала, не съедала бы тоска по СССР. Россиян.
А радовала бы новая Россия, мол лучше стало чем при большевиках! Радует?
---------------------------------------------------
А Россия не всегда была большевистской.
Взлет Российской Империи пришелся на куда как иные времена, те, что не ведали сепаратизма "от папы-прапорщика" или сына позабывшего или поспешно переосмыслившего присягу. "Вы не поняли. У меня не болит за украинцев. Это даже не мои проблемы  Будет плохо тут, уеду где лучше."
Вот эти слова ключевые. Давайте оставим некорректные сравнения, вспомним поговорки "рыба ищет где глубже, а человек где лучше", так не обидно?
Так вот многим лучше там, где родились, плохо ли здесь, хорошо ли.
И присяга та самая заставит в свое время быть мужиками, а не искать лучшего.

Потому и жаль русских. Они не могут перестроится. Продумать, подсчитать, проанализировать свои ошибки, а продолжают верить в какую-то особую свою удачу. Которой отродясь не было ни у кого. Ни у янки, ни у китайцев, но вот русские верят что она есть!
--------------------------------------------------
Под российским небесным флагом и девизом "Авось!"
Не жалейте, не все то, что не гнется легко ломается.
ПОднимется Россия, верю в это непреклонно, измыслит нечтотакое, что повергнет в удивление и запад и восток и как тот Феникс взовьется над миром.
Имерское мышление? Боюсь, вы просто не в состоянии понять ..

"Человек есть плод собственного о себе размышления" встетил когда-то фразу Будды Шакьямуни. (не искал правда ссылку на оригинальный контекст).
------------------------------------------
Вот и верно, тогда к чему трясти здесь исподним третьего сорта и крысиным хвостом. Передергивать слова оппонета с целью выставить его чуть ли не наци. Негр же как был негром, так им и остался и в этом тоже нет ничего уничижительного, разве что для человека, страдающего комплексом неполноценности.
Я татарин по отцу и по паспорту почившему в бозе перемен.
Моя Родина - Великая Степь неотделима от страны, в которой я родился и вырос. Страны, которую я защищал и которую готов защищать далее.
Людям, щущим в этом совок не дано понять тяготение каждой клеточкой к этой земле с ее обидами и горестями, нефртом и пьянкой.
Здесь родились, здесь и умрем, нет нам нужды искать сытости ни в чужих, ворованных ресурсах, ни в подачках, за которые расплачиваться придется неизвестно чем. Это я так политкорректно, дабы не осерчал кто-иной.
Возвращаясь к бедам нашим и горестям, чтотак красочно несут оранжевые .. что ж, татары говорят "что ты пришел ко мне на свадьбу? приходи на похороны!". Это значит, что пить-гулять мы все любим и умеем, а когда человеку, семье, стране плохо, отворачиваются неискренние, продажные.

Только в чухонской стране "второсортный" украинец Хрущев смог стать руководителем всея!!! 
----------------------------------------
Ага, не забудь прибавить Брежнева, он ведь тоже писал в графе "национальность" малоросс.
Сталин тоже не был русским, если кто забыл.

Кармапенко - запад не враг, запад многолик, с ним можно и должно сотрудничать, но верить ему нельзя.
Кстати, Александр Исаич говорил о Союзе в границах России, Малороссии, Белоруссии и Казахстана, это ли не евразийство?
Далее, Иран, Индия, Корея и Китай могут быть нашими естественными союзниками, это наши старые соседи, мы хорошо понятны друг другу.
Ждем к столу и Японию, когда утихомирятся с островами.

Что ж... Пейте свою "Баварию", а евразийство оставьте нам!
---------------------------------------------------
Баканский и Губернский нефильтрат!
Новороссийское!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> //А примеры духовной работы я привёл в своём предыдущем постинге.//
> 
> Вы думаете, что "духовная работа" даст народу достойную жизнь? Об этом я и говорил. Народу нужно просто работать, прежде всего работать. В Тибете "духовно работало" почти половина населения, и что с того?


Плохо работали...  Карма...  Зато теперь на Запад Дхарму Будды приносят!




> //этого я от Вас никак не ожидал...//
> 
> Я процитировал Ваши собственные "термины". Вы не первый на БФ, кто их использует. Опыт показывает, что за подобной терминологией скрывается именно нью-эйдж, к сожалению.


Если Вы о соблазне кашмирского шиваизма, то это мне не грозит. :Smilie: 

А термины вполне традиционные.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Тезисы:

Дхарма Будды - абсолютные ценности.

Дхарма (традиционные религиозно-философские и национально-культурные ценности) - основания для межрелигиозного и межкультурного диалога.

Евразийство - идеология и геополитика на основе Дхармы.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я почти не смотрю телевизор. Информация с российских сайтов. И просто из общения с российскими 1Сниками.
> Учту. Информация о настроениях на Украине у Вас откуда?


Информация от друзей-украинцев-буддистов и коллег по работе (IT).



> На чужой каравай рот не разевай.


Вот вот.. От понятия "я" рождается понятие "мое". Отсюда желание, ненависть и прочее по списку.

Вы меня не так поняли.  Я не за захват соседних територрий, а за интеграцию и против бытового и прочего национализма.



> И еще интересный момент. Когда "русский" говорит что нет национальностей, а национальность - человек, он конечно подразумевает что только его взгляды являются человеческими. И когда американец говорит о свободе, демократии, о правах человека он так же подразумевает свои собственные как человеческие, а остальные как полу- и недо-.


Это исключительно проблема американцев, не находите, что контекст немного разный? Не нужно путать американскую экспансию с примером европейской интеграции. Пусть эта интеграция пока имеет некторые проблемы. Эго бередит и там. Не сразу MSK строилась  :Wink:  (ну или Киев)

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh! Азиопа и Ордусь - любимая фишка ненавистников России и либеральных глобализаторов. А создание ШОС (представленные незападные страны объединяют более половины человечества!) - это лишь первый шаг на пути глобальной евразийской консолидации. Индия и Китай уже двадцать лет ждут адекватных мессиджей и импульсов из России. И не примаковских половинчатых предложений семилетней давности, а реальных стратегически-интеграционных идей и программ. Повторяю, у России просто нет выбора. Или пойти по этому разумному и единственно возможному пути или же через несколько десятилетий оказаться в границах Московской Руси.



Ордусь - и моя любимая фишка))) 
Знаю я и про сигналы эти, что ждут, не понаслышке.
На самом деле вот подумал что - весь этот ШОС - это ведь бывшая империя Чингисхана. Евросоюз = империя Цезаря и Карла.... мдя...
Мы сами часто не понимаем, как на сегодншнюю обстановку влияют установленные тогда границы, принципы государственности и прочая.
Кстати, вздумай бурятский улус отложиться от Рыжебородого - там бы быстро смутьянов вывели за юрту, и соединили бы ноги с головой...
А Дорже наш, получается, не наследует имперскому духу своего предка, а вовсе даже местный сепаратист.
А люди, ведущие нефтепровод, который должен фактически соединить и дать новую энергию крупнейшие части бывшей империи Чингиса - это наследники прежних "людей длинной воли". Кстати, и пестрый национальный состав Российского правительства свидетельствует о его имперском духе)))
Кху-кху!!!

Это вовсе сказано не затем, чтобы как-то обидеть Дорже в его обеспокоенности судьбой своей земли. Это к тому, что под определенным углом зрения ситуация выглядит именно так, и что в империи народы жертвуют чем-то ради чего-то большего, ради совместного дела.
А так, как долги империи возвращать - так Россия одна...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Без скинхедов разберемся...
> Стенку тоже бы построить неплохо. По примеру иудеев и китайцев. От либеральной заразы.


Та-а-а-ак.....  :Smilie:  Начинаеццо один из моих любимых анекдотов в этой теме.

Русский и украиский шовинисты оказались на необитаемом острове. Находят джинна.

Джинн говорит ну, у вас по три желания!:
Русский: так! мы - великий народ, поэтому я первый.
Желание раз - выгнать с Родины всех хохлов, жидов, азеров, янки и особенно этих.. европейских либералов! - короче, всех чурок нерусских, чтобы ни одного не осталось!
Желание два - обнести Россию по границе высокой стеной, чтобы обратно не залезли.
Желание три - вернуть меня домой.
Исполнил джинн.

Очередь украинского. Спрашивает у Джинна:
- А що, нікого з наших на Москальщині не лишилось? - Ні. - Шо, всіх-всіх вигнали? - Всіх. - А стінка висока? - Ой, висока. - Не вилізеш? - Не вилізеш. - Що там, самі москалі? - Самі москалі. - Ну то заливай доверху бетоном.

----------


## PampKin Head

Что то мне оранжевый контингент напоминает пациента, который в тестах Роршаха видит только совокупляющихся и интересуется, откуда у доктора такие картинки...

Какая убогость мышления!!!

Националист никого не выгоняет, он строит печи.




> Очередь украинского. Спрашивает у Джинна:
> - А що, нікого з наших на Москальщині не лишилось? - Ні. - Шо, всіх-всіх вигнали? - Всіх. - А стінка висока? - Ой, висока. - Не вилізеш? - Не вилізеш. - Що там, самі москалі? - Самі москалі. - *Ну то заливай доверху бетоном*.


P.s. Маленькое замечание по анекдоту от Беседина... Русский все же оставляет всех, кто ему не нравится, в живых. А хохол закатывает в бетон. Это по Фрейду, да? Бандеровцы хреновы...
Сказка - ложь, да в ней намек...

P.S.S. Я так понимаю, что сейчас начнется стенание по фальсификации выборов и требование пересчета\второго тура до получения требуемого результата под вдумчивым надзором ПАСЕ.

----------


## AndreiCH

Dorje, всегда было интересно читать ваши сообщения. И было интересно наблюдать как влияние Просветленного борется в вас с властью Божеств Местности. Но я всегда надеялся что Учение расчистит соблазны и иллюзии навиваемые Божествами Местности в этой вашей жизни. Но похоже нет. А жаль.
В следующей мой жизни я попытаюсь родиться в одном из монгольских государств, так что встретимся еще... правда я буду животным..., наверно. :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Немного по теме исходного сабжа:

http://www.finmarket.ru/z/nws/news.asp?id=479576

"Усть-Ордынский округ войдет в состав нового региона со старым названием - Иркутская область - *на правах территории с особым статусом.*"

То есть, если эти сведения верны, то просто восстанавливается положение, существовавшее в конце 80-х, до "парада сувереритетов" - АО в составе области.

----

Об остальном - чуть позже.

----------


## Борис

*2Skyku*

//Старая песня о родственниках, об общей истории, о вреде границ... Почему мне границы не мешают? Наверное потому что я не тоскую о территориях.//

Да, песня старая. Но актуальности не потерявшая. На которую уже внимание Вы перестали обращать. Вам же лично они не мешают...

//Когда "русский" говорит что нет национальностей, а национальность - человек, он конечно подразумевает что только его взгляды являются человеческими. И когда американец говорит о свободе, демократии, о правах человека он так же подразумевает свои собственные как человеческие, а остальные как полу- и недо-.
Того и конфликтуют - ведь взгляды различаются.//

А русские и не говорят, что их взгляды - *обще*человеческие. Общие они для определенной общности народов и субэтносов. А за обще*человеческие* свои взгляды выдают другие. Вы их знаете.

//Я же не считаю свои взгляды общечеловеческими. А если и называю, то считаю что национальное самосознание и есть - общечеловеческая потребность. Сансарная, разумеется.
Но разница - в отсутствии абсолютизации.//

Да?? А что ж Вы любого, не согласного с Вашими взглядами, сразу в необъективности упрекаете? "А еще буддист! Мыслить независимо не умеете!" - вот примерно Ваши слова.

//"Страдают" этим обычно большие мононации. Им, обладая силой большинства не нужно искать компромиса и диалога. Эта привычка во многом и есть - имерский взгляд.//

Русские - не совсем нация (как и украинцы). Нации ("мононации") - они в Европе и Америке, это скорее западное понятие. Соответственно и империи типа Британской и Российская схожи в основном размерами и названием, а по сути сильно различны. О сути этих различий Вам уже писали в этой теме. "Компромисса и диалога не искали" как раз просвещенные западные люди в Америке, Африке, Азии. Бывало, вырезая местное население под корень.

Возможно, не все так однозначно, но общие черты вопроса таковы.

//И малопонятно желание людей вернутся в детство, в СССР, в первую брачную ночь, и все такое.

Мало того, я считаю что то что прошло, скорей всего и должно было пройти ("туда ему и дорога"). По разным причинам, например СССР просто унаследовал все проблемы российской империи, и добавил своих. И закономерно проиграл конкурентам. Причем конкуренты это все вполне просчитали, как в шахматах, и обыграли. 
Но поражение пока не признано проигравшим. И что он делает? Он пытается играть как играл! Вот в чем комизм ситуации (ну или трагизм, как кому хочется). то есть проигравший, отдышавшись даже не меняет тактики, не говоря о стратегии. Он слепо верит что то была случайность, и что если продолжать делать точь в точь тоже самое - он обязательно выиграет.
Потому и жаль русских. Они не могут перестроится. Продумать, подсчитать, проанализировать свои ошибки, а продолжают верить в какую-то особую свою удачу. Которой отродясь не было ни у кого. Ни у янки, ни у китайцев, но вот русские верят что она есть!
Поражает же меня то, что столь грубой и примитивной иллюзией охвачены и буддисты. Которые при этом уверяют себя что они далеки от политики.
Блажен кто верует?//

Удобное объяснение. Но не объясняющее, по сути, ничего. Если молодой парень в схватке с грабителем в подворотне пропустил удар ножом, он, разумеется, проиграл бой, в чем-то, пожалуй, оказался слаб, даже непростительно слаб; но это вовсе не значит, что у него сердце было больное, он был хиляк и вообще дебил.

Нам же и вам мысль о его дебильности и хилости просто вбили в голову. И многие ее приняли безо всякого мало-мальски критического осмысления. А между тем до этого парень наш весьма неплохо, особенно для своих условий, жил и защищался.

И не надо писать, будто страдающие от крушения ненавистной Вам Империи "стараются играть как раньше" и "не хотят анализировать ошибки". Эту версию Вы тоже некритически приняли за аксиому.

А вот чего мы действительно не хотим - так это жить, бездумно принимая чужие рецепты. Особенно - суррогатные. Да и аутентичные не всегда должны нам подходить. Особенно если они даже в местах своего изобретения стоили моря крови (Реформация, Тридцатилетняя война, колониальные войны, огораживания, казнь детей за кражу в лавке и т.д.), прежде чем привели к чему-то удобоваримому.

Более того, попытки их ускоренно внедрить у нас лет 100-150 назад и привели в итоге к 35-летней полосе революций, гражданских войн и репрессий.


*shubhar*, я не то чтобы во всем поклонник коммунистов, даже нынешних, но с братками якшаются как правило "реформаторы".

А "здоровая капитализация" у нас в основном крупных городах (через которые наворованные деньги проходят) и нефтегазовых регионах. Конечно, Рфия потихоньку обустраивается, как правило, в отличие от У., но хотелось бы поэффективнее.


*Andrei Besedin* 

Смотрите, как бы и Вам бетону этого не досталось, за фамилию-то с неукраинским окончанием. Вы же не фигура ранга Донцова, которому это было простительно  :Big Grin: 

(понимаю, в Киеве, и даже где-нибудь в Хмельницком это неактуально, но вот на Тернопольщине уж можно было и за это поплатиться в случае чего)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Смотрите, как бы и Вам бетону этого не досталось, за фамилию-то с неукраинским окончанием. Вы же не фигура ранга Донцова, которому это было простительно


Борис, обычно бьют по лицу, а не по фамилии  :Smilie: 




> "Усть-Ордынский округ войдет в состав нового региона со старым названием - Иркутская область - на правах территории с особым статусом."


"С огромной радостью исполнил товарищ Сталин пожелание крымско-татарского народа осваивать узбекскую целину"

----------


## Ersh

Я вообще не понимаю позицию Скайку.
Россия развивается своим, пусть трудным и не всегда нравящимся Украине, путем. Украина же пока повторяет путь России с опозданием на 20 лет, причем не по своей воле, а трудами различных "политтехнологов". Едимнственно внятно озвученная на форуме национальная украинская тенденция - это нежелание жить с москалями. Никто не заставляет. Но на такой идее далеко не уедешь. Быть вечной окраиной либо Римской либо Евразийской империй, и пытаться извлекать хоть какие-то выгоды из своего двояковыпуклого существоваения - единстивенная геополитическая стратегия. Вам, ребята, предстоит еще увидеть плоды подобной невнятности. Что у вас там будет - национальное украинское государство? Новая империя? Врядли. От России шестом не оттолкнешься... Навеки вместе, бугага... Это Дядя Сэм денег накидает и улетит... А потом вернется с иском к оплате. Проходили уже. И что? Кто будет ваш союзник?

----------


## Борис

Для разрядки:

*SkyKu*
//Цитата:
_Как и от того, что оранжевые события были не совсем однозначны. _ 

Это Вам так неудачники политихнологи втирают.//

Дима (Певко), ты слышал? Ты, оказывается, неудачник-политтехнолог!  :Wink:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 


(Надеюсь, никто не обидится  :Smilie:  Хотя, увы, в этой теме и более обидные вещи звучали...)

----------


## Борис

> Борис, обычно бьют по лицу, а не по фамилии


Когда как.




> "С огромной радостью исполнил товарищ Сталин пожелание крымско-татарского народа осваивать узбекскую целину"


Прикольно  :Smilie:  Но не в кассу сравнение.

----------


## PampKin Head

Нефтеналивной порт построен и запущен на Балтике (привет прибалтам; как то они поутихли в последнее время). На очереди - газопровод в обход "лицом к НАТО и ЕС" (привет любителям бетона).
...
Скоро будет вам, как в Польше. хутбай.

P.s. А Туркмен баши скоро запустит газопровод на Пакистан через Афган (при поддержке США)... Готовте дрова али баксы...

+ вот не удивлюсь, если во всем экспорте украинском (продукты) *вдруг* обнаружат смертельные россиянину добавки.

----------


## Вао

Боритесь, боритесь. Все равно газопровод в Китай будет построен, а либеральный запад окажется в пролете. Г-н Шрёдер это уже давно понял. Поймете и вы.  :Wink: 
Кто против России, тот проиграет. Так было всегда и так будет. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Борис

Ну, насчет трубы в Китай я бы тоже поостерегся. Особенно - по берегу Байкала  :Frown:  Нефть лучше самим потреблять.

Банзай, у поволжских тюрков монголоидных генов мало, даже финно-угорских больше. Так что не в счет  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> p.s. Не западло имперским 1С-ом заниматься?


А американским софтом не западло пользоваться?  :Wink: 




> С чего бы такой выбор в сторону затхлой, тоталитарной Империи?


Очень просто. Профессия, образование у Димы такое, что только либо тут, либо в России. 
Хотя уже писал, Россия богаче Украины. 




> Малороссию никтоне давит


Уже нет, это верно  :Smilie: 
Спасибо, отпустили  :Smilie: 




> верю в это непреклонно


Вопросы веры думаю обсуждать бессмысленно. Кураевщина - показательна.




> Передергивать слова оппонета с целью выставить его чуть ли не наци.


А вот тут - уточняю. Нацизм на пустом месте не возникает. Ему, как и любому явлению нужна среда, почва и условия. Ваши и постинги и постинги многих россиян свидетельствуют о том что условия для скинхедов есть. (потому они в России и есть, и не один год). Одним из условий возникновения наци есть чувство униженности (в нешней Украине есть только "жуткие репортажи" о тренировках УНА-УНСО). Среда же в России есть давно. (Потому традиции 
"Черной сотни" и не забыты). И среда эта - средний обыватель. Он конечно не желает чтобы кого-то убивали. Но мнение его какое? Почитайте свои постинги.

И еще характерный признак среды, благотворной для наци. Активное неприятие демократических и особенно - либеральных ценностей. Европейский мир давно идет по пути демократии с элементами либерализма. Если же Россия желает идти восточным путем, то:
Российскому обывателю нужно принять либо культ рода, как у арабов, либо кастовость, как в Индии, либо иерархичность общественного уклада предложенного Конфицием. А вот тут и порылась собака, россиянин не хочет вкалывать как кореец, китаец или японец. Он желает жить богато, как европеец, но вот чтобы без демократии и либерализма. Единственный тогда путь - деспотия и распределение благ за чей-то счет.




> Взлет Российской Империи пришелся на куда как иные времена, те, что не ведали сепаратизма


Было дело, штыки российской армии могли держать империю. Не демократия и либрелизм. И россияне это чувствуют. Отсюда и желание возврата к этим методам. Скинхеды это просто реализовывают. Дело делают, а не постинги пишут. Но те кто пишут такие постинги просто дают моральное право на и дела.




> "рыба ищет где глубже, а человек где лучше", так не обидно?


А что здесь обидного? разве что когда человек совсем делать не хочет, чтобы было лучше.





> Имерское мышление? Боюсь, вы просто не в состоянии понять ..


Ну почему ж. Ариев-германцев очень понимаю. Как и россиян. Это все просто желание гипертрофированного эго быть исключительным, лучшим главным по праву рождения, а не по праву достижения, реализации.

Знаете когда я ушел в буддизм? Когда перестал верить что Иисус из Назарета родился от Святого Духа и некий исключительный человек по рождению. А все остальное там, в христианстве - обычное и человеческое, как и в другихх религиях.
Так вот изначально в постулаты "Святая Русь", "Третий Рим" и прочее я не верил. 
Верят те кому нужно и выгодно. Кому все равно - либо не знают, либо стараются узнать.




> Вот вот.. От понятия "я" рождается понятие "мое". Отсюда желание, ненависть и прочее по списку.


Хорошее замечание к россиянам. Или это ко мне? Так мне российская земля не нужна. И границы вполне устраивают. И проч. Не устраивает то кого?




> Негр же как был негром, так им и остался и в этом тоже нет ничего уничижительного, разве что для человека, страдающего комплексом неполноценности.


То есть Вы лишаете права человека, желать чтобы его называли другим словом? В этом то и червоточина "терпимой русской души".




> Здесь родились, здесь и умрем, нет нам нужды искать сытости ни в чужих, ворованных ресурсах, ни в подачках, за которые расплачиваться придется неизвестно чем.


Пафос для меня давно признак лицемерия. Особенно когда он перемешан с грязью: "Мы великие арии - а евреи и цигане паразитурующие нации. Они нас обкрадывают! Пьют нашу кровь, обворовывают нашу великую и ...! И готовы предать нас за грош!"




> Да, песня старая. Но актуальности не потерявшая. На которую уже внимание Вы перестали обращать. Вам же лично они не мешают...


Какая актуальность? Такое ощущение у меня от довода о родственниках, что у россиян этих родственником тьмы, и на Украине, и в Грузии, Армении, и в Литве, и в Узбекистане. И что вынуждены потому они были по ним, родственникам, ездить месяцами. И вот - бац, границы... Действительно - беда!




> Общие они для определенной общности народов и субэтносов. А за общечеловеческие свои взгляды выдают другие. Вы их знаете.


Ну тогда позвольте субэтносу иметь СВОИ взгляды. например на общность народов. Позволяете? Банзай вот никак. Вернее он такие взгляды считает НЕчеловеческими. А Вы как, позволите?




> Да?? А что ж Вы любого, не согласного с Вашими взглядами, сразу в необъективности упрекаете? "А еще буддист! Мыслить независимо не умеете!" - вот примерно Ваши слова.


Нацизм, шовинизм, и прочая политическая истерия для меня показатель уровня реализации. Почитайте Банзая. Яркий пример.




> Русские - не совсем нация (как и украинцы).


Верно. Согласен. Как мне известно и национальности - грузин, китаец, тоже нет.




> Нам же и вам мысль о его дебильности и хилости просто вбили в голову.


Или все ж о его здоровье? Почему это Вы считаете что вбили эту мысль а не другую. Моя версия - привязанность. Чтобы увидеть гниль и хилость, нужно быть либо объективным, либо непривязанным, равнодушным к видимому.

Так вот патриот для меня это тот, кто объективен, хотя ему зрелище и добавляет седин и "ожогов сердца".
А остальные - это подделки.

О гнили же и хилости СССР известно было давно. И у меня, советского старшекласника уже вопрос это не стоял. 
Вот почему я удивлен обратному процессому. Но опять же, кто ратует за обратное? Пенсионеры (естественно. Хотя далеко не все) и россияне.
Привязанность пенсионеров к воспоминанию гарантий и просто своей молодости - понятна. К чему привязаны россияне?




> Эту версию Вы тоже некритически приняли за аксиому.


Вы почитайте постинги данной темы. 




> А вот чего мы действительно не хотим - так это жить, бездумно принимая чужие рецепты. Особенно - суррогатные. Да и аутентичные не всегда должны нам подходить.


Так вот я то об аутентичных и говорю. Куда они привели Российскую империю? Или она в таком состоянии оказалось случайно, как в том примере с пареньком? Я давно не верю в случайности. И карму воспринимаю как фундамент своего неверия.
Если Штаты рухнут - это тоже будет закономерность. И по причинам прежде всего внутренним. (Хотя, если климат превратит их в Сахару, а Сибирь в - цветущий сад, то на данном уровне размышления скажу - роковая случайность)




> Более того, попытки их ускоренно внедрить у нас лет 100-150 назад и привели в итоге к 35-летней полосе революций, гражданских войн и репрессий.


Большевики как раз укореняли аутентичный вариант этих традиций. Адаптированный. Использовав как катализатор идеи, которыми теперь гордится Европа и Америка.
Соглашусь, Столыпина нужно убить. И крепостное право низя было отменять. И Петр I - был не прав, нужно было у китайских императоров учится, а не лезть в Европу. Да и нынешней России нужно бы стены построить, оставив только дырки для труб.
А то веет оттудова - демократией и либерализмом. Разлагает это Русь! Русскому человеку вредно быть свободным.

Такое вот мне видится  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Да-а, Сергей. Простите, придется лекцию, похоже, по истории почитать.
Но чуть позже.

----------


## Вао

> Ну, насчет трубы в Китай я бы тоже поостерегся. Особенно - по берегу Байкала  Нефть лучше самим потреблять.


Ну, труба это не завод и окружающую местность загрязнять не будет. Например, газопровод в Черном море, ни какого загрязнения не производит.
Во-вторых, газ и нефть мы все равно будем экспортировать. Так лучше продавать газ и нефть законопослушным китайцам, чем хамам из Евросоюза плюс к этому наглое воровство нашего газа на Украине происходящее фактически с согласия США и ЕС.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> антинародный режим уничтожает мой народ


Доржде, я уважаю Ваше мужество. К сожалению, не знаю местных реалий. Чем так плохо это объединение?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А американским софтом не западло пользоваться?


 Все это написано индийскими программистами.  :Wink: 




> Очень просто. Профессия, образование у Димы такое, что только либо тут, либо в России.
> Хотя уже писал, Россия богаче Украины.


Т.е. когда вопрос о сале, то принципы побоку?




> А вот тут - уточняю. Нацизм на пустом месте не возникает. Ему, как и любому явлению нужна среда, почва и условия. Ваши и постинги и постинги многих россиян свидетельствуют о том что условия для скинхедов есть. (потому они в России и есть, и не один год). Одним из условий возникновения наци есть чувство униженности (в нешней Украине есть только "жуткие репортажи" о тренировках УНА-УНСО). Среда же в России есть давно. (Потому традиции
> "Черной сотни" и не забыты). И среда эта - средний обыватель. Он конечно не желает чтобы кого-то убивали. Но мнение его какое? Почитайте свои постинги.


А еще россияне пьют кровь украинских младенцев.

----------


## Skyku

> Украина же пока повторяет путь России с опозданием на 20 лет


Украина УЖЕ пошла другим путем. Вы не заметили еще?




> причем не по своей воле


причем по своей воле. Тоже не заметили?




> Быть вечной окраиной либо Римской либо Евразийской империй


Ну почему же вечной? Или Римская империя - вечная? Так и с Ервазийской может статься. Тендеции же как раз и говорят о том что это недалеко.
Те же враги России уже в расчет ее не берут. И пророчат 21-ый век - китайским. 
Так что - временно это. И сама Украина - тоже, исчезнет когда-нибудь с карты Земли.




> Проходили уже. И что? Кто будет ваш союзник?


Проходили мы все через горшочек. И что теперь, возвращаться как к надежному средству?

Был бы сильный союзник, кто бы отказывался? Но силы уж той нет. НАТО куда более сильный сейчас союзник. Когда были проблемы в Югославии, где был славянский союзник? И Вы предлагаете ставить на такого беспощного союзника, и (утрировано) конфликтовать с НАТО? Спасибо, нас значит будут бомбить, а союзник будет речи великие толкать. 
Если Украина будет в НАТО, сможет ее Россия бомбить? Думаю что нет. Значит выбор союзника вполне закономерен.

А платить нужно за все. Но лучше - за хороший товар.

Так что самой Росии придется подниматься. Самой. И если поднимется, наверняка Украина захочет такого союзника. И не только она. А пока союзников у России маловато. По той же, означеной причине.

----------


## Skyku

> Да-а, Сергей. Простите, придется лекцию, похоже, по истории почитать.
> Но чуть позже.


Не стоит  :Smilie:  Потому что советская история давно для меня лжива. И еще более - росийское ее изложение, истории славян.

Украинских историков, вполне с мировым именем, Вы конечно не читали. Да и зачем?

Так что фактаж у нас изначально разный. Я советско-российское изложение истории знаю, и украинское. А Вы?

----------


## Борис

Уф... Начнем с того, что основной мой тезис - что история России в целом менее кровава, чем того же Запада.

Второй - что демократия, либерализм и свобода - три разных вещи.

Вам уже приводили пример с индейцами и сибирскими народами.
Вы не ответили. 

Можно пройтись и по другим пунктам, когда и как кого резали "демократы" и "русские варвары". 

Пошли?

И еще, Сергей. Приводите исторические факты, будьте добры. Я думаю, при всем умении людей их... толковать, все же можно отправную точку найти.

----------


## Ондрий

> А "здоровая капитализация" у нас в основном крупных городах (через которые наворованные деньги проходят) и нефтегазовых регионах.


Это не всегда так. И некоторые ресурсо-добывающие регионы живут не очень. Все зависит от наличия производства и ума губернского начальства. А бабки отмывают везде - и в USA и в Занзибаре.




> Конечно, Рфия потихоньку обустраивается, как правило, в отличие от У., но хотелось бы поэффективнее.


ВВП вот удвоят и тогда....  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Начнем с того, что основной мой тезис - что история России в целом менее кровава, чем того же Запада.


Не, это потому что на Западе об этом шумно и открыто говорят, а в России - низя.
Человеки они везде человеки.
Как сказал Свифт: "Мы готовы поверить путешественнику, который нам расскажет о драконах и деревьях, на которых расут булки. Но мы рассмеемся ему в лицо, если он скажет что видел людей, среди которых нет воровства и насилия".
Российская пропаганда давно именно в этом и пытается убедить ("русская душа", и прочая). 
Вынужден смеятся.
Правда с серьезным лицом.




> демократия, либерализм и свобода - три разных вещи.


Разные.




> Можно пройтись и по другим пунктам, когда и как кого резали "демократы" и "русские варвары".


Русские варвары резали прежде всего своих. Близких. Это давно поражало европейцев, которые резали "чужих". Как один британский политик сказал - а "это потому что их (русских) много, вот они своих и не жалеют. А нас мало, потому мы вынуждены думать о каждом *своем* человеке"




> Приводите исторические факты, будьте добры. Я думаю, при всем умении людей их... толковать, все же можно отправную точку найти.


Утомительно это. Можете считать как Вам угодно.

Но самое важное для меня - бесполезно. Даже если мы придем к одному мнению, обываителю (и вот тут без разницы) что российскому, что украинскому до этого дела не будет.

Цель моих постингов была как обычно - дать повод задуматься, а не читать лекции по истории. Тем более что я не историк.

И резюмируя:
1. Немцы ответственны за фашизм (и ответили, и признали). Так и россияне ответственны за скинхедов. Потому что САМИ их породили.
2. С "хорошим" человеком, государством, "нацией" ищут дружбы. От "плохого" предпочитают держаться подальше.
3. Презирающий другого сам в конце будет презираем.
4. Как хождение в храм не делает из человека христианина, сидение в дза-дзен - буддиста, так и гражданство и казенные лозунги - патриота.
5. Страдания неизбежны для тех кто привязан к эго. И чем больше это эго и привязанность к нему, тем большие ожидают человека страдания.

Политические, идеологические же истерии и есть такой прекрасный повод подумать об этом.
*Всем.*

(а мне работать давно пора, понедельник сегодня)

Успехов в практике!

P.S.
(ВВП вот удвоят и тогда.... )
ВВП Голландии в два раза выше чем у России.
А еще в Голландии была первая буржуазная революция.

----------


## AndreiCH

> 1. Немцы ответственны за фашизм (и ответили, и признали). Так и россияне ответственны за скинхедов. Потому что САМИ их породили.


Скайку, а почему немцы ответственны за итальянский фашизм?  :Confused:  Может вы хотели сказать что _Муссалини ответственнен за фашистский режим в Италии? (и ответил, и признал)_ :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Эти события согласуются с генеральной линией. Послушайте Жириновского. Обычно то, что он говорит то и происходит через какое-то время. Укрупнение регионов, отмена губернаторских выборов. Это уже реализовано.

Что на повестке дня? Только не смейтесь. *Возрождение монархии*. Пи-ар компания в СМИ уже началась. В 2008 изберут последний раз преемника, а потом введут монархию. Какой механизм избрания царя предлагает Жириновский? А очень простой. Собираются три палаты (Дума и Общественная палата) и избирают Правителя на 7 лет. Через 7 лет, если монарх справился - то продлевают его полномочия. Только не понятно почему это преподносится как монархизм. По-моему, эта полит. система имеет другое название.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> 1. Немцы ответственны за фашизм (и ответили, и признали). Так и россияне ответственны за скинхедов. Потому что САМИ их породили.


Про бандеровцев и УНА УНСО не стоит напоминать?



> (ВВП вот удвоят и тогда.... )
> ВВП Голландии в два раза выше чем у России.
> А еще в Голландии была первая буржуазная революция.


......и так по нисходящей.

- USA круче всех нагибает всех и не имеет нац. комплектов. (китай в это время стоит в сторонке и качает бицепсы)
- Европа завидует USA и счтает себя умнее и утонченней.
- Россия завидует обоим и считает тоже самое, желая от них бабок (щас уже меньше).
- Незалежна завидует вышеперечисленным и отчаянно желает их бабок.
- Кения наверное тоже завидует Незалежной и хочет того же.
- Лесото видимо отчаянно завидет Кении и.... 
- ..XXX.. завидует ....YYY.... и.....

а китай в это время стоит в сторонке и качает бицепсы

ничто не ново под этим солнцем.
Мелко-мещанский шовинизм замешан на желании урвать и потом обплевать своего "благодетеля".

----------


## Борис

//россиянин не хочет вкалывать как кореец, китаец или японец//

Конечно, конечно. Сергей, какая нафиг историческая дискуссия, когда Вы предпочитаете несвежие русофобские штампы тиражировать. Создали бы лентяи такое большое государство, бывшее второй сверхдержавой...

//Европейский мир давно идет по пути демократии с элементами либерализма.//

Вы отрицаете, что *либеральная* демократия - лишь одна из ее разновидностей?

Вы отрицаете, что при ней реальные решения принимают да-алеко не всегда "внизу"?

Вы отрицаете, что демократия - не гарантия от репрессий? (якобинский террор проходил при многопартийном Конвенте)

Вы отрицаете, что западная модель создавалась во вполне специфических условиях и подразумевает, по-хорошему, немало таких условий?

Вы отрицаете, что при построении нынешней модели "западного" мироустройства погибло очень-очень много народа?

Вы отрицаете, что нынешнее положение со свободами на Западе вполне может быстро кончиться в результате, скажем, экономического кризиса (прекратится приток дармовых ресурсов из "третьих стран"...)

---

Особо оговорю, что я *не считаю* все западные идеи целиком вредными для нас. Некоторые неплохо перенять, некоторые - часть и нашего менталитета.

Как и современную западную модель не считаю однозначно плохой.

//Было дело, штыки российской армии могли держать империю.//

Если другого объяснения нет, обоснуйте, пожалуйста. Но не фактом существования армии у РИ и выполнением ей своих функций.

//Отсюда и желание возврата к этим методам. Скинхеды это просто реализовывают. Дело делают, а не постинги пишут. Но те кто пишут такие постинги просто дают моральное право на и дела.// 

Вам не кажется, что Вы, мягко говоря, передергиваете?

//Так вот изначально в постулаты "Святая Русь", "Третий Рим" и прочее я не верил. 
Верят те кому нужно и выгодно. Кому все равно - либо не знают, либо стараются узнать//

А "гордая независимая украинская нация" - такой же постулат.

//То есть Вы лишаете права человека, желать чтобы его называли другим словом? В этом то и червоточина "терпимой русской души".//

Не лишайте закарпатцев права называть себя "карпаторусами" и считать себя отдельным от украинцев народом.

//Такое ощущение у меня от довода о родственниках, что у россиян этих родственником тьмы, и на Украине, и в Грузии, Армении, и в Литве, и в Узбекистане. И что вынуждены потому они были по ним, родственникам, ездить месяцами. И вот - бац, границы... Действительно - беда!//

И у россиян, и у жителей Украины таких родственников тьма. Для Вас это открытие?

И не только в РОДСТВЕННЫХ связях дело.

//Ну тогда позвольте субэтносу иметь СВОИ взгляды. например на общность народов. Позволяете? Банзай вот никак. Вернее он такие взгляды считает НЕчеловеческими. А Вы как, позволите?//

Почему нет? Только если уж противны мы вам, отпустите тех, кто с нами общность эту чувствует. Вместе с территориями. Слабо?

//Нацизм, шовинизм, и прочая политическая истерия для меня показатель уровня реализации. Почитайте Банзая. Яркий пример//

Не вижу в словах Банзая ничего из описанного Вами. "Шовинизмом" Вы называете, я вижу, любой писк государства со столицей в Москве или СПб в защиту своих интересов.

//Верно. Согласен. Как мне известно и национальности - грузин, китаец, тоже нет.//

Вы это к чему?

//Или все ж о его здоровье? Почему это Вы считаете что вбили эту мысль а не другую. //

Потому что *совсем здоровым* я его не считаю. Читайте внимательнее мои постинги, будьте добры. 

//О гнили же и хилости СССР известно было давно. И у меня, советского старшекласника уже вопрос это не стоял.//

На основании чего? Речь о комплексной оценке, а не о недостатках, которые были видны не одному Вам, не думайте.

//Вот почему я удивлен обратному процессому. Но опять же, кто ратует за обратное? Пенсионеры (естественно. Хотя далеко не все) и россияне.
Привязанность пенсионеров к воспоминанию гарантий и просто своей молодости - понятна. К чему привязаны россияне?//

С чего Вы взяли, что "только пенсионеры и россияне"?

И, стало быть, отказываете пенсионерам в праве на пенсию?

//Вы почитайте постинги данной темы. //

Какие именно?

//Так вот я то об аутентичных и говорю. Куда они привели Российскую империю? //

расшифруйте, пожалуйста.

//Большевики как раз укореняли аутентичный вариант этих традиций. Адаптированный. Использовав как катализатор идеи, которыми теперь гордится Европа и Америка.//

Большевики не на пустом месте возникли. И не их одних вина в кровопролитии. К нему РИ подводили "свободные собственники", рушащие "отсталый общинный уклад" целиком, не разбирая, что из него неплохо и оставить, а что надо менять, и революционеры-нигилисты; Националистов стоит особо отметить; впрочем, и среди первых двух категорий они были.

//Соглашусь, Столыпина нужно убить. И крепостное право низя было отменять. И Петр I - был не прав, нужно было у китайских императоров учится, а не лезть в Европу. Да и нынешней России нужно бы стены построить, оставив только дырки для труб.
А то веет оттудова - демократией и либерализмом. Разлагает это Русь! Русскому человеку вредно быть свободным.//

Здесь Вы все в кучу валите. Отсылаю к сказанному выше в этом постинге.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Едимнственно внятно озвученная на форуме национальная украинская тенденция - это нежелание жить с москалями.


Наиболее распространена формулировка телеведущего Мыколы Вересня - украинская национальная идея заключается в том, чтобы все от нас отъ...

----------


## Борис

//Русские варвары резали прежде всего своих. Близких. Это давно поражало европейцев, которые резали "чужих". Как один британский политик сказал - а "это потому что их (русских) много, вот они своих и не жалеют. А нас мало, потому мы вынуждены думать о каждом своем человеке"//

Это сказал представитель страны, уничтожавшей собственных крестьян в времена огораживания _(и упрекающей Россию за то, что в ней примерно в то же время крепостное право усилилось... Так вы в шкуру крестьянина залезьте, господа, что для него похуже будет)_, да и в более поздние времена "ценившей жизни дешевле чулка" (С)Байрон.

//Цель моих постингов была как обычно - дать повод задуматься, а не читать лекции по истории. Тем более что я не историк.//

Вы удивитесь, но и моих тоже  :Smilie: 


Остальное - позже. Не обессудьте, возможно, даже послезавтра.

----------


## Борис

> Наиболее распространена формулировка телеведущего Мыколы Вересня - украинская национальная идея заключается в том, чтобы все от нас отъ...


И НАТО с ЕС тоже?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Наиболее распространена формулировка телеведущего Мыколы Вересня - украинская национальная идея заключается в том, чтобы все от нас отъ...


.... но оставтье ваш москальский дармовой газ/нефть/елестричество...
а кто как-то несподручно "в новый год пить шампанское без газа".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> И еще характерный признак среды, благотворной для наци. Активное неприятие демократических и особенно - либеральных ценностей. Европейский мир давно идет по пути демократии с элементами либерализма.


Этот признак характерен не только для нациков, но для всех традиционных культур, ибо под видом "демократических и либеральных ценностей" нам предлагают идеал "свободного" полуживотного индивида и пещерный глобализм. А флагман западного мира (США - образец "демократии и либерализма") уже почти уподобился Третьему Рейху. Так что лет через десять между фашизмом и либерализмом (по плодам их судите!) человечество поставит абсолютный знак равенства.




> Если же Россия желает идти восточным путем, то:
> Российскому обывателю нужно принять либо культ рода, как у арабов, либо кастовость, как в Индии, либо иерархичность общественного уклада предложенного Конфицием.


Россия ничего не желает, но прекрасно идёт этим путём уже тысячу лет (с временными остановками и поворотами). Когда перестанет заглядываться на западного Мару, тогда совсем прямой дорогой пойдёт. Относительно же индуистских и конфуцианских иерархий следует сказать - Дхарма Будды их откорректировала. Либерализм же выкорчевал бы их с корнем - практика доблестных западных завоевателей и глобализаторов прекрасно об этом свидетельствует.




> А вот тут и порылась собака, россиянин не хочет вкалывать как кореец, китаец или японец.


Надо полагать, что первопроходцами в освоении Космоса и создателями непревзойденных военных технологий были китайцы и японцы...




> Он желает жить богато, как европеец, но вот чтобы без демократии и либерализма.


Лозунг "Обогащайтесь!" не мог быть порождён ничем иным, кроме идейного либерально-демократического болота. Для нас, как и для Востока, сия "ценность" никогда не являлась первостепенной.




> Знаете когда я ушел в буддизм? Когда перестал верить что Иисус из Назарета родился от Святого Духа и некий исключительный человек по рождению. А все остальное там, в христианстве - обычное и человеческое, как и в другихх религиях.


Не надо "человеческие, слишком человеческие" религии приравнивать к Дхарме Будды!




> Петр I - был не прав, нужно было у китайских императоров учится, а не лезть в Европу.


Ирония Сергея породила единственную мудрую мысль. :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Римская империя - вечная? Так и с Ервазийской может статься. Тендеции же как раз и говорят о том что это недалеко.
> Те же враги России уже в расчет ее не берут. И пророчат 21-ый век - китайским.


Евразийская Империя образуется к середине нашего века.
И это будет не классическая империя, а конфедеративная.
Центрами грядущей сверхконфедерации будут Россия, Индия и Китай.
Она, конечно, не будет вечной, но до прихода Майтрейи просуществует!




> И сама Украина - тоже, исчезнет когда-нибудь с карты Земли.


Ну, несколько десятилетий, может, ещё и продержиться, особенно в рамках западной Евророссии. :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Большевики как раз укореняли аутентичный вариант этих традиций. Адаптированный. Использовав как катализатор идеи, которыми теперь гордится Европа и Америка.
> Соглашусь, Столыпина нужно убить. И крепостное право низя было отменять. И Петр I - был не прав, нужно было у китайских императоров учится, а не лезть в Европу. Да и нынешней России нужно бы стены построить, оставив только дырки для труб.
> А то веет оттудова - демократией и либерализмом. Разлагает это Русь! Русскому человеку вредно быть свободным.


Скайку у вас прям какой-то большивитский комплекс. Понимаете, в современной России тема большевизма уже давно не популярна, и никто возвращаться в светлое советское прошлое не хочет. :Wink:   А к КПРФ отношение ни как к большевикам, а как к обычной оппозиционной партии. 
А про тенденцию отгораживания от запада это ошибочное наблюдение. Интеграция Российской элиты с западной идет ещё более интенсивней, чем во времена Ельцина. Другое дело, что Российское руководство решительно отвергает невыгодные для себя предложения. По-моему это правильная, прагматическая политика. В скором будущем визовый режим с ЕЭС и с США упростится. А вот как раз Украина осталась никому не нужной ни востоку, ни западу. Именно оранжевые ведут политику отгораживания Украины от остального мира. Не буду приводить примеры о печальных тенденциях в экономике в вашей стране  типа бегство капитала и людей за границу, экономический спад, гонения на Русский язык, подавление оппозиции и прочие оранжевые прелести.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

А.С. Пушкин

КЛЕВЕТНИКАМ РОССИИ.

О чем шумите вы, народные витии?
Зачем анафемой грозите вы России?
Что возмутило вас? волнения Литвы?
Оставьте: это спор славян между собою,
Домашний, старый спор, уж взвешенный судьбою,
Вопрос, которого не разрешите вы.

Уже давно между собою
Враждуют эти племена;
Не раз клонилась под грозою
То их, то наша сторона.
Кто устоит в неравном споре:
Кичливый лях, иль верный росс?
Славянские ль ручьи сольются в русском море?
Оно ль иссякнет? вот вопрос. 

Оставьте нас: вы не читали
Сии кровавые скрижали;
Вам непонятна, вам чужда
Сия семейная вражда;
Для вас безмолвны Кремль и Прага;
Бессмысленно прельщает вас
Борьбы отчаянной отвага - 
И ненавидите вы нас...
За что ж? ответствуйте; за то ли,
Что на развалинах пылающей Москвы
Мы не признали наглой воли
Того, под кем дрожали вы?
За то ль, что в бездну повалили
Мы тяготеющий над царствами кумир
И нашей кровью искупили
Европы вольность, честь и мир?.... 

Вы грозны на словах - попробуйте на деле!
Иль старый богатырь, покойный на постеле,
Не в силах завинтить свой измаильский штык!
Иль русского царя уже бессильно слово?
Иль нам с Европой спорить ново?
Иль русской от побед отвык?
Иль мало нас? Или от Перми до Тавриды,
От финских хладных скал до пламенной Колхиды,
От потрясенного Кремля
До стен недвижного Китая,
Стальной щетиною сверкая,
Не встанет русская земля?...
Так высылайте ж нам, витии,
Своих озлобленных сынов:
Есть место им в полях России
Среди нечуждых им гробов. 

1831

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> И НАТО с ЕС тоже?


ВСЕ! И ЕС тоже. Пока что это мы к ним доё...  :Smilie: 

А как раз НАТО сейчас - лучший способ, чтобы к нам никто не доё... - то есть лучший способ воплощения национальной идеи.




> .... но оставтье ваш москальский дармовой газ/нефть/елестричество...


Не нужен дармовой газ. 
Нужны нормальные рыночные договорённости.
Без лицемерия и двойных стандартов - то есть по ЧФ тоже.

----------


## Вао

> Евразийская Империя образуется к середине нашего века.
> И это будет не классическая империя, а конфедеративная.
> Центрами грядущей сверхконфедерации будут Россия, Индия и Китай.
> Она, конечно, не будет вечной, но до прихода Майтрейи просуществует!


Мелко берёте. В Евразийскую Империю войдут не только Россия, Индия, Китай, но и ЕЭС возможно и США (к этому времени их политика в корне изменится).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В Евразийскую Империю войдут не только Россия, Индия, Китай, но и ЕЭС возможно и США (к этому времени их политика в корне изменится).


Надежда умирает последней...
Если это чудо произойдёт, то мы станем свидетелями Сверхевразийской Империи! :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Рыночные договоренности без двойных стандартов - это договоренности на основе спроса и предложения. Почему Газпром должен продавать газ кому-то дешевле, чем остальным? Это национальное богатство, и граждане России имеют право знать, почему кто-то хочет получить скидку, ради каких высоких целей мы должны терять свою законную прибыль?

ЗЫ
Все, пора наверное закругляться...

----------

Pema Sonam (06.09.2011)

----------


## Вао

> Надежда умирает последней...
> Если это чудо произойдёт, то мы станем свидетелями Сверхевразийской Империи!


Так как у этой империи не будет внешних врагов, то она будет очень либеральной и не милитаристской. Это и будет неагрессивное общество о котором я писал в других трэдах.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так как у этой империи не будет внешних врагов, то она будет очень либеральной и не милитаристской. Это и будет неагрессивное общество о котором я писал в других трэдах.


Да, останутся только внутренние мары и шайтаны (как далёкие отголоски оголтелой вольницы либерализма). Но супротив них у нас есть духовные противоядия!

----------


## Вао

Да, либерализм я имел ввиду без двойных стандартов и без агрессивной экспансии. То есть в классическом его понимании.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Да, либерализм я имел ввиду без двойных стандартов и без агрессивной экспансии. То есть в классическом его понимании.


Вао Цзы, к сожалению отцы-основатели либерализма заложили в него шайтановские возможности, которые развиваются при любом удобном случае.
Я уже писал в другом треде о принципиальных отличиях западного понимания свободы от восточного.

 Свобода Востока - это избавление от сансары. 
Свобода Запада - это индивидуалистическая свобода самодостаточного субъекта.

----------


## Вао

> Свобода Востока - это избавление от сансары.


Так для достижения этого идеала и Евразийская Империя не нужна. 
Достаточно индивидуальной буддийской практики.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так для достижения этого идеала и Евразийская Империя не нужна. 
> Достаточно индивидуальной буддийской практики.


Под прессингом масскультуры и американских томагавков...

Евразийская Империя как раз и нужна для создания наиболее благоприятных возможностей духовного развития.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как раз НАТО сейчас - лучший способ, чтобы к нам никто не доё... - то есть лучший способ воплощения национальной идеи.


Есть финский вазелин... Не желаете? гауляйтер у вас какой то непрезентабельный. "Моя прелесть..." 




> Не нужен дармовой газ.
> Нужны нормальные рыночные договорённости.
> Без лицемерия и двойных стандартов - то есть по ЧФ тоже.


Это с чего бы? Купите у Норвегии. Вам бы в принципе продавать не стоило... Так сказать *face control, вам может быть отказано без объяснения причин*.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да-а, наворотили в этой темке... А по-моему, все вы хороши, господа.

2 Борис. Да, Александр Исаевич "сделал своё дело"! Рассказал стране и миру правду о преступлениях большевистского режима. И теперь "иногда выступает" - потому что те, кто последние 15 лет разваливал страну, не допускают, чтобы голос Солженицына был услышан. Уж кого-кого, а его к так называемой "демшизе" никак отнести нельзя, извини. 

А жизнь в СССР была чудесная, что и говорить... И Д.С. Лихачёв на Соловках отсидел непонятно за что. А многие сотни русских офицеров, учёных, духовных лиц приняли там мученическую смерть. И академик Виноградов, выдающийся филолог, при Сталине отсидел, и философ Лосев - за что? За что Клычков, Платонов, Булгаков обречены были писать в стол? За что затравили и в конце концов расстреляли Клюева? За что отправили на "философском пароходе" в Германию выдающихся русских мыслителей? За что престарелый Карсавин, один из отцов-основателей евразийства, после присоединения Литвы к Совдепии был отправлен в спецлагерь для заключённых-инвалидов (и умер там от туберкулёза)? Какая была нужда государственная во всём этом культурном геноциде? Не говоря уже о геноциде самом непосредственном - красном терроре, "раскулачивании"? Без этого что - страну нельзя было "поднять" (сначала камня на камне не оставив) и к войне "подготовить" (в которой немцев просто трупами своими завалили)?

И все эти чудовищные жертвы - ради чего? Ради дешёвой колбасы? Ради общей уравниловки, серости и убожества официозной культуры? Перечитай "Матрёнин двор" - красноречивое свидетельство об уровне жизни в советской деревне. Не веришь Солженицыну - так есть ещё Белов, Распутин, Астафьев. А лекции по истории с манипулятивными примерчиками из Кара-Мурзы прибереги для другой аудитории... Насколько "здоровым парнем" было советское общество, можно судить по армии. Элита армии - флот. Так почитай прозу Александра Покровского, 20 лет отпахавшего на атомных подлодках. В каких условиях эта элита свой долг выполняла. Какие болваны были у руля на самом верху. Страна с многомилионной армией, огромным населением и ресурсами - это не просто "здоровый парень". От хулиганского ножика не погибла бы. Значит, были причины, в том числе кармические, чтобы всё это рухнуло в одночасье.

2 Скайку. Более 50% населения Украины не желает, чтобы русский был вторым государственным языком? Откуда такие сведения, интересно? Да в Крыму уже 15 лет никак не могут навязать преподавание украинского, а в Харькове на референдуме больше 90% высказались за то, чтобы русский язык был вторым официальным. И каким-таким другим путём мы идём после "революции"? То же счастье, только в профиль. Единственное достижение - свобода прессы.

2 Пампкин. Я не собирался "перестраиваться, подсчитывать и анализировать ошибки", потому что в этом нет необходимости. Меня с самого начала "незалежности" тошнило при виде жёлто-голубого флага (не кагьюпинского  :Smilie: ). "Я Родину не предавал - за что ж её лишён?"

Да, я, как и моя родная кафедра русского языка, был за оранжевую революцию. Потому что г-н Я - худшее зло, поверьте. Интересно, если бы Чичибабин был жив, что он сказал бы о толпах пьяных малолетних уголовников и пэтэушников с Донбасса, которые били пивные бутылки, матерились и ссали прямо на тротуары, не стесняясь прохожих? И всё это на улице его имени? Какая массированная американская пропаганда! О чём вы говорите! Оппозиционным СМИ просто рот заткнули. Беременных и больных, отказавшихся проголосовать за Януковича, врачи грозились выгнать на улицу! Разумеется, Кара-Мурза об этом не напишет и программа "Время" это вам не показывала. Но это происходило у нас на глазах. И я как гражданин посчитал нужным сделать всё от меня зависящее, чтобы люди, действующие подобными методами, не пришли к власти. Это недостойные защитники русской идеи. На всякое действие есть противодействие. Ломали-ломали людей об колено - и получили майдан. На харьковский оранжевый майдан, кстати, вышло 80000 человек - неслыханное число для нашего сонного города.

А Москва... Москва - это страна, куда эмигрируют из России, как остроумно выразился кто-то на курае. Фиг бы я прожил на зарплату, переехав в Белгород. Фиг бы я прожил здесь, в Москве, на зарплату учителя или врача. И вообще, фиг бы я здесь оказался, если бы мой друг-москвич, уходя на покой, не предложил занять его место в редакции журнала. А кое-кто из знакомых москвичей в такой безнадёге и бедности живёт, что охотно проголосовал бы ногами, да некуда. Так что гордиться пока нечем, особых успехов не вижу (разве что по сравнению с провалом украинского самостийного проекта). Качать на Запад нефть и класть миллиарды стабфонда в западные банки - много ума не надо.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А.С. Пушкин
> КЛЕВЕТНИКАМ РОССИИ.


Мицкевич, друг Пушкина, не мог ему простить эти вирши до конца дней своих. Утопили в крови национально-освободительное восстание, дважды поделили Польшу, как пирог, - и обижаемся, что все эти полячишки, вроде Бжезинского, нас не любят. А за что нас любить?.. Риторический вопрос.

Есть такой интересный роман литовского писателя Авижюса - "Потерянный кров". Самое интересное то, что Авижюс умудрился в брежневскую эпоху получить Ленинскую премию за эту антисоветчину. Трагический рассказ о людях, которые мечтают о свободе и простом человеческом счастье, но оказываются меж двух огней... С востока приходит сталинская инквизиция, с запада - гитлеровские палачи. Очень веселая иллюстрация к беседам об имперском мышлении.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Советский флаг, флаг россиянский...
И незалежный веет стяг...
Полощет ветр американский
Российско-незалежный флаг...

Ни флаг, ни ветр первопричина,
Но мыслей буйная пучина!

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Уважаемые господа!

Предлагаю эту невероятно увлекательную, но оффтопиковую, дискуссию в разделе Дзогчен закончить!

----------


## Skyku

> ...
> Иль русского царя уже бессильно слово?
> ...
> 1831


... мужик, у тебя все было.
И это - *было*.

И Китай качает мышцы не для того чтобы реализовывать великие замыслы россиян. Пекину пророчат многое. И Пекин будет решать кто (а вероятнее - что) такое для него Россия. Как бы еще Дальний Восток не потребовал  :Wink: 




> Более 50% населения Украины не желает, чтобы русский был вторым государственным языком? Откуда такие сведения, интересно?


Из результатов выборов. Что президента, что недавних. За второй язык выступала Партия Регионов. Правда уже отказалась.
Дим, ты считаешь эти выборы сфальсифицированными?




> в Крыму уже 15 лет никак не могут навязать преподавание украинского, а в Харькове на референдуме больше 90% высказались за то, чтобы русский язык был вторым официальным.


Крым и Харьков сколько процентов от населения Украины?
А вот то что грубая украинизация напоминает грубый стиль большинства (у Москвы видать научились дурному), согласен. Аккуратней бы нужно. Особенно - в Крыму.
И русские, где их большинство, должны иметь право использовать свой язык в местных органах власти. Канада для меня пример, мирного решения языковой проблемы.




> Качать на Запад нефть и класть миллиарды стабфонда в западные банки - много ума не надо.


Это верно. Хотел вот об этом и чиркануть пару строчек.

По расчетам западных экономистов, в случае подъема цены на энэргоносители в 4-5 раз, запустятся рыночно оправданные поиски-разработки альтернативных средств энергии. (зная наработки американской биоинженерии вполне допускаю появление бактерии, кушающей океанический планктон и какающей этанолом)
При этом, они отмечают, что нужно будет от 10-ти до 15-ти лет для полной перестройки промышленности на новый лад.
Таким образом, у энэргопоставщикам повышать цену - это рыть себе могилу.
И диктат сырьевых придатков - туда же, подхлеснет и ускорит переход на иное.
Дело опять же не в Украине. Украина из весовой категории Польга, Литва, и выше вряд-ли когда станет.

Борису:
Мне достаточно что Вы согласились с фактом - украинцы (или как хотите нас называйте) чувствуют себя отдельным народом. И НЕ чувствуют своей сопричаности к истории московских и питерских царей и цариц.
Что-то делали вместе, как соседи, но любимый сосед не становится от этого родственником.




> От хулиганского ножика не погибла бы. Значит, были причины, в том числе кармические, чтобы всё это рухнуло в одночасье.


Дима, ты меня опередил, и даже не знаю...
я хотел это сказать и привести отрывок.
Вобщем отрывок, а "имеющий уши - услышит":

Ничто не случайно
Меня спрашивают:

- Хороший человек и плохой человек вышли прогуляться ночью. Плохой человек шел вслед за хорошим, и когда несчастье случилось с хорошим, плохой успел его избежать. Означает ли это, что несчастье действительно случилось с хорошим человеком, тогда как плохой его избежал? Разве небеса не защищают хороших людей и не наказывают плохих?

- Таков путь небес, - отвечаю я. - От небес нас никто не защитит. Мы будем неправы, если скажем, что небеса предпочитают хороших людей плохим. Небеса помнят о хороших людях, но никогда не забывают и о плохих. Лишь человек отличает хорошее от плохого.

- Если вы говорите, что небеса всегда справедливы, почему хорошее поведение человека не всегда оценивается по достоинству, а плохое поведение не всегда наказывается? - спрашивают меня.

- Если вы так полагаете, то сегодня же начните поступать неправильно и посмотрите, что из этого выйдет, - отвечаю я. - Плохое поведение станет для вас привычным и в конце концов вас погубит. Если же вы продолжаете делать добрые дела, в конце концов они принесут вам удачу. Вы обязательно достигнете успеха в жизни.

В случае, когда хороший человек шел впереди плохого и попал в переделку, не небеса послали ему неудачу, а он сам ее выбрал, решив идти впереди плохого человека. Небеса здесь ни при чем. Он может быть хорошим человеком, но если в его прошлой карме есть следы плохого поведения, его неожиданно постигнет неудача.

Плохой человек шел вслед за хорошим и избежал неприятностей. Это может быть ему наградой за хорошие дела в прошлой жизни. Обычно люди пожинают плоды того, что посеяли в этой жизни, но иногда они получают вознаграждение за предыдущие. Что касается вышеупомянутого несчастья, то речь идет о кармическом воздаянии человеку за его предыдущие жизни, хотя может показаться, что это случайность.

Случайностей не бывает. Все закономерно. Тот, кто говорит о случайностях, не понимает подлинного пути небес.
(Такуан Сохо)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мицкевич, друг Пушкина, не мог ему простить эти вирши до конца дней своих. Утопили в крови национально-освободительное восстание, дважды поделили Польшу, как пирог, - и обижаемся, что все эти полячишки, вроде Бжезинского, нас не любят. А за что нас любить?.. Риторический вопрос.
> 
> Есть такой интересный роман литовского писателя Авижюса - "Потерянный кров". Самое интересное то, что Авижюс умудрился в брежневскую эпоху получить Ленинскую премию за эту антисоветчину. Трагический рассказ о людях, которые мечтают о свободе и простом человеческом счастье, но оказываются меж двух огней... С востока приходит сталинская инквизиция, с запада - гитлеровские палачи. Очень веселая иллюстрация к беседам об имперском мышлении.


У вас, тов. Кармапенко, какой то плач о Сансаре... Вы предьявите место, *где было по-другому*.

Католики не резали гугенотов? Англичане шотландцев? Ирландцам под страхом смертной казни не запрещалось говорить на родном языке? И так и далее...

Здесь мир людей, а не райские кущи... Если вешаете ярлыки, то постарайтесь пользоваться одной линейкой для всех.

Судите по результатам: если бы россияне подошли в Польше с испанской или американской основательностью, то может и не кому было бы нести теперь эту антироссийскую хрень?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Ещё колышут мысли флаги,
Вздымая ветры помраченья,
Но евразийская срединность
Являет Дхарму Отреченья!

----------


## woltang

... У деревьев нет корней....

----------


## Won Soeng

Застонал ветер
Песню свою под окном
Пустые слова...

Дорже - дхарма в помощь.

Камень упал
Волны бегут в тишине
Плещут на берег

Друзья, политика и история несомненно завораживающие темы. Кто заворожен?

----------


## PampKin Head

Бей первым, Фредди. Потому что мертвые не потеют.

----------


## punk

Дорогой Карл Xii, сражение под Полтавой,
     слава Богу, проиграно. Как говорил картавый,
     "время покажет Кузькину мать", руины,
     кости посмертной радости с привкусом Украины.
     То не зелено-квитный, траченный изотопом,--
     жовто-блакытный реет над Конотопом,
     скроенный из холста, знать, припасла Канада.
     Даром что без креста, но хохлам не надо.
     Гой ты, рушник, карбованец, семечки в полной жмене!
     Не нам, кацапам, их обвинять в измене.
     Сами под образами семьдесят лет в Рязани
     с залитыми глазами жили, как при Тарзане.
     Скажем им, звонкой матерью паузы медля строго:
     скатертью вам, хохлы, и рушником дорога!
     Ступайте от нас в жупане, не говоря -- в мундире,
     по адресу на три буквы, на все четыре
     стороны. Пусть теперь в мазанке хором гансы
     с ляхами ставят вас на четыре кости, поганцы.
     Как в петлю лезть -- так сообща, путь выбирая в чаще, 
     а курицу из борща грызть в одиночку слаще.
     Прощевайте, хохлы, пожили вместе -- хватит!
     Плюнуть, что ли, в Днипро, может, он вспять покатит,
     брезгуя гордо нами, как скорый, битком набитый
     кожаными углами и вековой обидой.
     Не поминайте лихом. Вашего хлеба, неба,
     нам, подавись мы жмыхом и колобом, не треба. 
     Нечего портить кровь, рвать на груди одежду.
     Кончилась, знать, любовь, коль и была промежду.
     Что ковыряться зря в рваных корнях глаголом? 
     Вас родила земля, грунт, чернозем с подзолом. 
     Полно качать права, шить нам одно, другое.
     Это земля не дает вам, кавунам, покоя.
     Ой да Левада-степь, краля, баштан, вареник!
     Больше, поди, теряли -- больше людей, чем денег.
     Как-нибудь перебьемся. А что до слезы из глаза --
     нет на нее указа, ждать до другого раза.
     С Богом, орлы, казаки, гетманы, вертухаи!
     Только когда придет и вам помирать, бугаи,
     будете вы хрипеть, царапая край матраса,
     строчки из Александра, а не брехню Тараса.

----------


## fkruk

В воздухе пахло политикой и ненавистью.

----------


## AndreiCH

> В воздухе пахло политикой и ненавистью.


Дорджи "срезанный" Божествами Местности открыл тред показавший что большая часть активных учасников БФ "захаканы" вышеупомянутыми Божествами.

Вот а Андрей Беседин говорит мне что надо поменьше обращать внимания на Божеств Местности. Не будешь пол-глазом следить за действиями Сансарических Божеств в твоем сознании, проводить ритуалы откупа, завтра они отвернут тебя от Дхармы подчинив своим интересам.

Если они с легкостью подчинили такого практикующего как Дорджи своим интересам, заставив отложить продвижение по Пути личного освобождения, то что уж говорить о нас начинающих Буддистах.

Интересно, а тому кто занимается политикой гарантированно попадание в локу асуров. Может это метод в следующей жизни избежать нижних миров? Что заставляет буддистов оставить метод равноного отношения ко всем живым существам и включиться в политическую борьбу за справедливое распределение "плодов дерева желания".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если вешаете ярлыки, то постарайтесь пользоваться одной линейкой для всех.


Я вешаю ярлыки?? Покажите, где? Это у вас, товарищи, какой-то оранжево- и украинофобский синдром. Другого диагноза поставить не могу, при всей нелюбви к обратной крайности - украинскому национализму.




> Здесь мир людей, а не райские кущи...


Вот я и предлагаю вспомнить слова Дмитрия Сергеевича Лихачёва: русская история, если судить с точки зрения человечности, ничем не хуже и *ничем не лучше* истории других стран. А считать, на сколько миллионов человек меньше мы убили, извините, смешно - тем паче с буддийской точки зрения.

Кстати, приведённые стихи Бродского, мягко говоря, ниже среднего (для него, увы, обычного) уровня.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Достаточно. Тема закрыта.

----------

